# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for November and December 2WWers.......Part 2

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

sooty30,1 Nov,ICSI, 
MrsG2b,1 Nov,IVF, 
bella 64,1 Nov,, 
sammysmiles,3 Nov,IUI, 
jojomama,3 Nov,ICSI, 
lots 1,3 Nov,IVF, 
Ischia,3 Nov,ICSI, 
KELLYO,3 Nov,ICSI, 
gottahope,3 Nov,ICSI, 
Chilli Bug,3 Nov,ICSI, 
sallyy,3 Nov,, 
Suzi Fairy,5 Nov,IVF, 
bridgeta,5 Nov,ICSI, 
Shippy,5 Nov,IVF, 
london65,5 Nov,IVF, 
Hez,6 Nov,ICSI, 
Jess123,7 Nov,IVF, 
JillJill,8 Nov,ICSI, 
bobblymole,8 Nov,IVF, 
DK,8 Nov,Clom, 
Believer,8 Nov,IVF, 
factorV,9 Nov,IUI
Mrs_Gally,9 Nov,FET, 
Nikki France,9 Nov,FET, 
x Jennie x,9 Nov,, 
chablisgal,10 Nov,ICSI, 
Sprinkles,11 Nov,ICSI, 
Saila,11 Nov,IVF, 
Pinot,12 Nov,IVF, 
Kizzed,13 Nov,ICSI, 
emsy2525,14 Nov,ICSI, 
Bally,14 Nov,IVF, 
Rose39,14 Nov,ICSI, 
KandyD,14 Nov,ICSI, 
broatchy,14 Nov,ICSI, 
Dona-Marie,15 Nov,IUI, 
daisyizzy,15 Nov,FET
made-by-m,16 Nov,ICSI, 
mum10,17 Nov,IVF, 
zoe 1,17 Nov,FET, 
als2003flower,17 Nov,IVF, 
Wizard,17 Nov,IUI, 
Rachel2,18 Nov,IVF, 
Tamikh,18 Nov,IVF, 
sillylally,18 Nov,IVF, 
Kathryne,18 Nov,IUI, 
MissTI,18 Nov,IUI, 
cookie50,18 Nov,IVF, 
Tines,18 Nov,ICSI, 
Locket,19 Nov,IVF, 
jessieG1975,20 Nov,FET, 
flowerpot,20 Nov,IVF, 
Katiedavies2504,20 Nov,ICSI, 
lucymorgan,20 Nov,DE, 
mrsmac,20 Nov,ICSI, 
sammy73,20 Nov,IVF, 
sunflower3101,20 Nov,ICSI, 
emsoph,20 Nov,IVF, 
Sarah chown,21 Nov,,
Littlelambxx,21 Nov,IVF, 
the wilsons,21 Nov,ICSI, 
mini munch,21 Nov,IVF, 
HR,21 Nov,IUI, 
goodluck6,22 Nov,, 
Doo,23 Nov,ICSI, 
hrq,24 Nov,FET, 
kittyx,24 Nov,IVF, 
LisaCad,24 Nov,IVF, 
ktdoc,24 Nov,, 
Luisa01,25 Nov,IVF, 
Poppykit10,25 Nov,IUI, 
joe71,25 Nov,IUI, 
emlapem,25 Nov,FET, 
Moraki,25 Nov,ICSI, 
Rachel78,26 Nov,IVF, 
Kesha,26 Nov,IVF, 
pendleberyl,27 Nov,FET, 
sjane1,27 Nov,IUI, 
littlemouse,27 Nov,FET
LJenkyn,27 Nov,ICSI, 
thinkpositive,28 Nov,IVF, 
Jo1983,28 Nov,IVF, 
vicky chappell,28 Nov,IVF, 
SuziHall,28 Nov,, 
hanadiz,28 Nov,ICSI, 
Cath34,28 Nov,FET, 
Jade_T,29 Nov,IVF, 
Chocolate Button,29 Nov,ICSI, 
the2mummies,29 Nov,AI, 
loubey31,29 Nov,ICSI, 
littleblackdress,29 Nov,IUI, 
LaylaB,30 Nov,IVF, 
cheriecherry,30 Nov,IVF
Helenmegan,Nov,IUI



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Miss TI* ~ so sorry hun...take good care 
*
The Wilsons* ~ spotting and cramps are really normal and don't have to mean bad news at all. try and hang in there til Friday  

*Layla* ~ AF cramps are really common hun....take a look here 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults
*
Vicky, Moraki and Mini Munch* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you  

*Emsoph* ~ welcome to you too. Sorry you got a BFN this morning but there still is time for it to change hun....lots of luck for Thurs  

*Hi Suze* ~ welcome to FF  I've added you to the 2ww list and sent you some bubbles for luck too. Have a look here for 'Words and Meanings'

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

*MrsMac* ~ big (((hugs))) for today hun 
*
Sally and Locket*        for tomorrow 

*Flowerpot* ~ keep those feet up 

*Tamkih* ~ congratulations!!! Really pleased for you 

Hi to everyone......take care,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

me first....yay


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck all you November testers,   to the BFP's and BFN's xx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

missti so sorry hun for the bfn take carexxxtamkhi congratulations so happy for youxxxto everyone else your all in my thoughts and  to each and everyone of you welcome to vicky, mini munch,moraki,emsooh and suze i know some of you are completely new to the tread but we are a nice bunch always here to listen what ever you want to say as little or as much as you want we are bonded by the same desire and  full appreciate what this mad game is all about we are here to support one another and swap advice and experiences. i have been on here with each icsi cycle(4) and it helped me so much . i had embryo transfer on thurs and got we have our last chance (one little fighter)on board i am extremely calm, have had no symptoms but as always i prepare myself for the worst i know thats quite negative but after trying  for 8 years i cant imagine it happening to me!!! i still hope of course thats why we put ourselves through this. only time will tell for all of us good luckand  love lisaxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi All

I think its all over for me.....  Had heavy bleed yesterday at work. came home it subsided. Wiped this morning -red spotting....I have my scan at 11am, so I'll know for sure later
Shippy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Shippy lets hope everythings okay for you. Some women bleed every month around AF time so I hope you are one of those. I have got everything crossed for you, please let us know how you go this morning. Lots of   and   for you xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Shippy good luck thinking of you today xx      

plenty of rest!!!!


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

shippy good luck today    for you


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls - *Shippy*, good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you. I had an horrendous bleed with my 2nd DD & it was on & off all through. She is fine, so please don't give up hope. It can happen.

*Official Test Date* for me is today, I have been awake since 6am dreading seeing the results. I expected them to be neg & they are sadly *NEGATIVE* for us this time again. My poor DP, I could see the sadness in his face & he's trying to be strong for me.  

We have 6 frosties which we have never ever had before, I know nothing about going onto a frozen cycle so would appreciate advise if any of you girls know. Timelines, expected drugs etc.  we can use some of them early next year.

Right now I am feeling so so sad & know sadly that others of you out there will be going through this too. I feel so sorry for you all. Sending love to everyone.  

I will follow you all & see how you all get on over the next few weeks, thank you to each one of you for being there for me all through this, for your support & putting up with me waffling on.

Love to all, Sally xxx


----------



## cookie50 (Aug 1, 2008)

BFN for me..

Congrats to all with BFP  , and big    's for everyone else.xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

sillylally and cookie50am so sorry girls,


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies ,

congrats to thoes with BFP    

and heres for everyone with BFN    

well think its defo over for us now as the brown stuff is now bright red and this morning it is so heavy never bleed like this before,still been toldto carry on with 3 times aday cyclogest and to still test so im gonna test a day early and do it tomorrow,really sad as i dont think we are gonna have another cycle with my own eggs so E/D is our way forward now,i will let u all no tomorrow but its very doubtfull.    

good luck to all that are testing soon.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

sillylally & cookie50  soo soory for you both sending you soft   

take care x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

the wilsons - I am so sorry to read you're having a terrible time. It's always so sad when we hear of our girls on here going through terrible things. 

My sister had an FSH level of 43, she started taking some tablets from the healthfood shop & 3 months later her blood test showed it down at 19 !!!  We have no idea if it was the tablets or not.  I have been on them since our last tx & we did get much better quality eggs this time. Again, I have no proof if it's the tablets or not but I will try anything.

Sally xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Sally and Cookie  i'm so sorry girls

Shippy -  for the scan.  My FF had twins last year and she had 6 weeks of heavy red blood loss, the result was a healthy girl and boy so good things can happen. thinking of you sweetie, get those feet up and dont move xx

The Wilsons -As someone who is bleeding at the moment I've been searching FF like mad and there are a lot of peeps who bleed early on so hang on in there, rest up as much as you can. Remember i've had red blood and a positive HCG, however low its still a positive xxx

hello to everyone else on this horrendous rollercoaster    a cautious post from me as the bleeding has reduced loads over night and so far today but its only 11.40am, but  fingerscrossed it continues through today.  at least will know either way tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Sally and Cookie,     I really feel for you 

Flowerpot;   for tomorrow 

So, after passing a huge clot this morning (sorry tmi) thought that was it. Supised to see baby on scan.....but his/her heartbeat is very slow. (it should be beating twice the rate our does, but its about half that) The nurse said it could go either way now.....ie; the heartbeat may pick up, or I could have an impending misscarriage 
My poor baby....I hope he's a fighter like his Mum  
Got to rest up this week, so got week off work again (work have been amazingly supportive)
please pray little one stays, and gets a healthy heartbeat   
Shippy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Shippy* ~ thinking about you today hun and hoping that everythings ok  

*Sally* ~ i'm really sad to see your news....just many hugs   I don't know about FET but you could try the FET Board.....I'm sure soem of the ladies there will be able to help. Or take a look at the FET Diaries. Take care xx

*Cookie* ~ many hugs for you too....i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you  

*The Wilsons* ~ everything crossed it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Flowerpot* ~ also keeping everything crossed for you too  

My goodness...you are all going through it at the moment...

          

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Shippy* ~ our posts crossed.....rest up and do nothing hun!

Lots of positive thoughts and    for your little fighter hun 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

flowerpot  hope you're ok. Take care x

Shippy Hope you're ok too and things turn out well. Rest up x

Sillylally  Really sorry to hear your news. Good luck with your frosties x

Cookie  sorry to hear your news too. Take care x

Shelley  Don't give up hope. I am thinking of you xxx

love and hugs to everyone


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Kitty & LizzieB - thank you for your thoughts. You girls are wonderful.

Shippy - I am so sorry you are having to go through all this worry ontop of all the tx. I am hoping to hear good news from you soon. I know I feel sad about my BFN BUT it's nothing compared to what you are having to go through. Huge hugs to you & your DH. Thinking of you . xxxxx

Booked follow up appt for Jan 13th. 

sally xx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats to the BFP's   and   to the BFN's, Im so sorry it didnt work for you  

Shippy - Hope things turn out well honey   

The Wilsons - I have everything crossed for you and your little fighter  

This is all so tough 

To the rest of the November testers   Ive got everythng crossed and    for us all and our little fighters on board       

Love and hugs to everyone, please stay strong  xxx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Flowerpot, Shippy and the Wilsons - hoping that your little fighters hang in there.  My heart goes out to you.
Cookie, MissTI and Sillylally - I'm so sorry you've had bad news.  You are in my thoughts.

To all you other ladies on this thread: 

Luisa xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

for u shippy and ur little fighter 

    

congrats on those 

  to all that r testin over the next few days 

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

shippy, hoping and  for you that you have a little fighter in there, i'm sorry you have to go through all this, its just horrid   stay strong and rest up.

i'm thinking my blood loss is on the increase a bit again, i need to stop analysing and just waiting, i'll know tomorrow either way 



xxxx


----------



## Tines (Oct 27, 2008)

BFP after a nightmare day!! Lizzy could you please update my status.Thanks.
Woke up early to do the clearblue test, followed instructions…….control window stayed blank but the test window showed a negative. Was really distraught so called the clinic for an urgent blood test so I could know for sure either way….typical me could not even do the pee test right! I thought clearblue were the most accurate but not from what the nurse said. Anyway Yippee got the blood results BFP! BPF!! HCG levels strong 1870, progesterone 200, DH & me are so happy but very cautious as we do know it’s only the first milestone crossed (specially after the previous 2 biochems). 
Wanted to thank you all in FF for your support and kind words………you made it easier going through all the ups & downs!
Also here’s a few symptoms I had during the 2ww……..4 days of really bad night sweats, butterfly like tingly feeling down there, full breasts but not tender (well very slightly when in the shower), very slightly nauseous in the 2nd week, slight lower back pain & felt like AF was coming very close to the date it was due, more tired than I usually am. Still feel a bit crampy………so AF please stay away!!
Loads of good luck to all those who are yet to test and congrats to the other BFP’s. BPN’s please do not lose hope you will get your BFP soon…..we have been TTC for 3 years! Scan on the 2nd of Dec hope to hear a strong heartbeat……..will keep you posted. Tines.


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Shippy, thinking of you, you poor thing, fingers crossed.
Tines - congrats!
Had the blood test today so just awaiting results - OTD is tomorrow, but I think I'm right that blood tests are more accurate anyway so can tell even if it's a day early - anyone else know about this?
HPT still BFN today so have assumed it has not worked and had a teary chat with mum this morning as I hadn't told them we'd had transfer. 
Boo. 
I wonder how soon after this we can try again with the one frozen embryo we have. I have a two week break from work over Christmas so we keen to see if we can have transfer just before Christmas, although I think chances are less with one embryo and with frozen aren't they?
part of me just wants not to be at work so I can be sad and cry and part of me thinks maybe it's better to be working in an open plan office where I just have to get on with it.
Still getting cramps cos I can't stop the meds until have spoken to IVF clinic tomorrow on OTD - cramps are even worse now I know that they're not there because the embryos are settling in.
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Tines  congrats on BFP x

Emsoph  Could still get a poss result. Hope so x

  

Kittyx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emsoph, are they ringing you with your BT results today? Good luck. The hcg tests are more sensitive than the pee sticks x.  I've more or less given in, more blood with small TMI clots.   XX


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've just caught up on everyone posts, you girls are really going through it at the mo, Shippy, Flower, and The Wilsons,I hope your little beanies get stronger, and decide to hang around    

Sally and Cookie, and all the other ladies who have had a bfn who read this, but don't post, sending you all my love and best wishes, and I hope you are all able to get through the period of sadness that follows a bfn.    

Tines, congratulations hun, wishing you a healthy pregnancy   

Emspoh, like you my OTD is tomorrow, but I too got a bfn today. I'll test again tomorrow, but I'm convinced it's all over for me    and my poor DH has had to work away tonight, so he won't be with me in the morning when I test.       I've nicked my moms dog, as I love her to bits and I can take her for a walk in the morning to clear my head.   I wished DH was here, because I know how hard a bfn hits him, and it'll be really horrible not being able to do our customary get back in bed and hug and cry together, then discuss when we go for it again. 

lots ot                   

to everyone testing tomorrow

love
Jessie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jessie sending you massive good luck for tomorrow. Am sorry you dh won't be with you. I could do with a furbaby myself now. Come on here 2mrw hun if you need to talk and I hope its to post a wonderful bfp xxxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Huge Congrats Tines  
Shippy x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

BFN for us.  x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Locket, I'm so sorry for you hun,   . Flower, thanks for your comments!

I'm having a major wobble here, can anyone help me out?? I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred on sat 8th nov, so tomorrow would be 12 days post transfer, would this be too early? I can't remember what my clinic said now , think I am loosing the plot


----------



## Katiedavies2504 (Jun 9, 2008)

BFN for us

Not suppose to test until tomorrow, but af arrived yesterday and got very bad over night.  Tested this morning, didn't seem much point in waiting and got the 'not pregnant'. I feel so sad and a complete failure.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Katie and Locket  xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

flowerpot - thinking of you for tomorrow. sending the hugest hugs. xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Locket so sorry  ^hugme

Katiedavies sorry for your news too. YOU are NOT a failure. No one is. It's just a cruel world. 

Take care of youselves   

Kittyx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Girls I'm so sorry for the sad news today of BFN's, Lockett, Katiedavies

Shippy, bed rest for you and hope your little one is a fighter.xx

Flowerpot & Emsoph, Goodluck for tomorrow, hopes it works out for you both .

Tines Confrats 

I've had a bad day today had to stop myself crying at work, just felt really down. I had been feeling quite positive, and determined to have a good day tomorrow.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

joe71 your test date same as me. Hard isn't it. While still on 2ww theres still hope.   For positive x

Kittyx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

am so sad to read all your updates really thought we could have a good week but not meant to be and its heartbreaking can only send you my love and   i know how your all feeling and each one of you will get through this in your own ways take care of yourselves and your DP s. flowerpot and emsoph will be  and thinking of you tomorrow good luckxxx shippy hang in there (please fight little one) sending you many .  to everyone else hope your all doing ok am just muddling through myself. big congratulations to you tines you must be over the moon be healthy and happy throughout your pregnancy love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi girls, can I join you, I'm just nearing the end of my first week on the dreaded 2WW, my OTD is 27th.
I had 1 little embryo transferred in a natural FET cycle last week.  The transfer was due to go ahead on the Wednesday, I got a phone call on the Tuesday to say both little frosties had survived the thaw and would be fine for the transfer.  I then got a phone call Wed morning and again in the afternoon to say that neither had developed and couldn't be transfered but they would leave them overnight to give them the benefit of the doubt. Well 1 of them did start developing and so I got a lovely phone call the next morning, something I wasnt expecting.  It was only a 3 cell at transfer so I am aware that this isnt brilliant and I am clinging to hope here.
This is my 8th 2WW this has been quite a journey, I have no more frosties and we have decided if this doesnt work enough is enough, I would love to be able to tell all you ladies that it gets easier but it doesnt, well not for me.
To all the ladies who have just had BFP's big congratulations.
To all the recent BFN's, I'm so sorry I know its hard to take.
For everyone else still in limbo, fingers crossed for you all.
love littlemouse x x x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck littlemouse. You really have been thro it. Hope this is the one     Kittyx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Littlemouse,
Welcome to the 2ww 'ers.It seems you have been through a lot of heartache .sending you best wishes and lots of babydust   
I hasent been a very good day for most so big,huge   for the BFN's.
Lots of  and  to those little fighters.
Congrats to Tines   best of luck to the little bean 


jessieG1975 said:


> I'm having a major wobble here, can anyone help me out?? I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred on sat 8th nov, so tomorrow would be 12 days post transfer, would this be too early? I can't remember what my clinic said now , think I am loosing the plot


Probably best to wait until Saturday because whatever result you get now may not be correct so you will be none the wiser.I know it is hard.I am on day 12 and keep wanting to test early too.Just remember the   

Hugs
XXX


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about bfns. Thinking about you all.  For bfps, be happy and savour every moment.

I cheated tonight, couldn't help it. Hpt when got home from work-bfn. Otd is tomorrow. Not looking good at all. DH at work. Don't know whether to tell him tonight or wait til the inevitable tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.

Kx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Good evening to all - i havent had chance to reply today as been in the office as usual.   for all the BFN and congrats on the BFP.

Shippy - make sure you take it easy - praying for your little one to fight!!

Good luck to all thoose testing tomorrow!  I have a week to go and  counting. Feeling like AF is coming - pains have worn off but feel terary again and short tempered (poor DH) even though he has been brill, wont let me do  a thing, which being a bit of a control freak does not go down too welll with me!!!! I am trying though - want this more than anythign but still think it would be a miracle if it worked first time.

Love to all

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

Sarah is does work first time for some keep positive hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx mrsmac goodluck tomorrow thinking of youx
little mouse i think we were on 2ww together back in july and i too had our last froz em put in last thurs it too was slow developer but believe its a fighter  .we also think this may be it for us too but will see what happens next week wishing you all the luck in the world 
                                              lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a BFN for me too.. today morning AF arrived in a full blown way  

Good Luck to all whoever is waiting to test in coming days...

Hugs to all whoever had a BFN like me


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Big  to everyone with BFN life is so unfair sometimes 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.

I'm now half way through Its day 7pt2dt for me and I've had some period pains so not sure if AF is on its way only got to day 10pt last time so keeping my fingers crossed for better luck this time round,
Sjane1 I feel exactly like you a bit short tempered too

Hi to everyone else on the 2ww hope you all ok and not finding things too hard xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Kitty yes the 2ww is a killer but love being PUPO 

HR bigs hugs to you


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

pendleberyl, thanks for your good luck wishes. I'll be praying for your wee fighter to cuddle in.     

Kx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Kitty and Poppykit10 for your kind words

Hang in there MrsMac I will be thinking of you tomorrow when you do test xx

I'm so sorry HR, thinking of you during your sad time x

hi Sarah it really can work 1st time it did for two of my cycle buddies during my last TX.

Hi Lisa, its lovely to hear from you again, I do remember you from July, I think we tested on the same day, lets hope its better luck for both of us this time, our little fighters need to do us proud. 

Hi Rachel78, I think I was on the 2WW with you as well in July I recognise your name, I've got my fingers crossed for you as well.

xxx


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,
BFN from me too am afraid, got blood tests back today. Sitting on sofa bawling my eyes out while DH still at work. Douglas the cat is providing the hugs for me though, bless him. Am being selfish and not letting him out so I get more cuddles. 
Katie - this is 100% not about failure. We all try hard to make it work, it's just that some embryos are destined not to. And whilst it feels so cruel when they don't work, you can be confident that you did everything you could, this just wasn't your time. But your time will come, it will.
Am desperate to speak to clinic first thing in morning so I can have something to look forward to with the next time and I know what's in store. I take it once we stop the drugs we get one big period? As if this weren't hard enough.....bring on the wine and cocktails on friday night. I intend to get very drunk.
Good luck to all those still to test - bring us some good news!
xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

emsoph so sorry wish you luck for next time dont give up your time will come.


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi ladies

BFN for me too.......well the 2 days of heavy AF is a clue, but will do OTD tomorrow just to make sure. Awful day yesterday...........granmother passed away and AF started...........I can't help but blame myself as  I was really stressed out this last 2 weeks helping nurse my gran and supporting the family. DH is away and a bit p'd off that I wasn't resting......think he blames me although he says he doesn't just says he is mad cos " you didn't help the situation by not taking it easy!" Bl**dy hell how are you supposed to take it easy when DH is unable to offer support due to 6000 mile distance and your gran who is your rock is slipping away!!!!!!!! GRRRR life is so flipping unfair!!!!!!!!!

Anyway sorry for the me post and    to everyone else who had pooh news.

Thanks for the support, will confirm OTD results tomorrow.
Love
Sunflower
xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*emsoph* - so sorry for you hun, I've had a similiar day. Sitting here drinking a glass of red wine but it doesnt' hide the pain of the negative does it?

I rang my clinic today & booked appointment for 13th Jan to discuss our next move. Hope you find that when you talk to your clinic it brings some peace to you.

I had some spotting day before yesterday, not much yesterday, slightly more today. Had my last progesterone (Gestone) jab on Monday night which would stop my AF. I expect to have full AF by tomorrow & hope it's no worse than usual, although that's bad enough. I hope you get on ok, I'll be thinking of you hun. xxxxx

*Sunflower* - Just seen your post luvvie, I am so sorry to hear about your Gran. I personally don't think you have done anything wrong. If our little ones are going to stick I think they will stick whatever we do. Being there for your Gran & your family was the most wonderful thing for you to have done & you should be holding your head up proud. I am sure that your Gran would have told you to look after yourself now, so try to get some time to do that.
We're all here for you. xxxx

Sally xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

sunflower so sorry to hear about your Gran .we do our best to help our little em to stick but i really do believe it is out of our hands so please dont feel its  down to you although stress doesn't help its impossible to stop that when your losing a loved one .your Gran would be sooooooooooooooooooooooo proud of you and will know you were there for her.xx take time to grieve and heal yourself and you ll come back fighting againxxxxxxxxx must be so hard your DH being away sometimes they just cant say anything right be patient he s hurting too . you need to get together to hold and cuddle one another hope that happens soon for you both.take care sending you          . life is really **** sometimes my last bfn was same day as my uncles funeral another bfn christmas eve and another bfn day my best friend announced she was pregnant with a coil fitted. life seems so unfair sometimes but dont let it get you down each knock i get helps make me stronger hope it does the same for youxxxxxxx


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks sally and pendleberyl - sorry about your BFN experiences too 

Did POAS this morning just to make sure but yep still BFFN (extra F I am sure you can work out, courtesy of lovely Lil on Firecrackers thread!!!)

I know I shouldn't blame myself, but it is hard not to question. Guess I have a double grieving process to go through. Will ring the clinic later and give them the news. 

DH is not back until the week before Christmas, but luckily mum and dad live up the road.

My best friend is coming down tonight for a couple of nights and has bought a couple of bottles of wine and the Sex in the City dvd and we are going to eat junk and get sozzled..............hmm think only one glass will do it cos I haven't drunk for so long!!!!!!!!! At least tomorrow I can concentrate on the hurt in my head and not my heart!!  

  to everyone else. Good luck

Sunflower
xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

sunflower - have just replied elsewhere but the hugs are just the same. So sorry to hear you got a BFN. After my BFN I rang the clinic & booked my follow up for Jan. Don't honestly think we can afford to do anything in Jan , Feb or even March for that matter but the appt is free so thought I'd do something positive. Keep wishing I could just go back 2 weeks & start again.

Sending love. xxxxxxxxx  enjoy the time with your friend, I had 1 glass of wine last night & fell asleep, I'm fun aren't I ??


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

So sorry to all those with BFN especially to Sunflower3101 life is so unfair I'm sat here with tears for you too, but on the positive side your nan will have appreciated you being there with her so much, so you must not forget that and the hospital told me that the  nothing can affect the outcome of treatment so dont beat yourself over that   

Little mouse yes I was on 2ww with you back in july   you for this time hopefully this will be our last 2ww 

Good luck to everyone testing today   xxx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

my clinic have confirmed that today would be otd, and I got a BFN this morning. I'm really numb though,don't feel anything at all   Feel like I should be upset or something, but I'm not bothered. Guess I'm just used to it. I'm more worried about how dh will take it when I tell him later.

good luck to everyone testing today, hope my bfn allows room for a bfp! 

love Jessie x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

jessie - Sorry you've had to go through BFN again. so glad we have the girls on here to help us through. Take care of ourself. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Sally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry Jessie xxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sending a massive   to Sunflower and Jessie please don't give up, we will all get our chance one day   The wine and sex and the city sounds fab by the way!

Congrats to those that have had bfp's, may you have a very happy 9 months  

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days, lets have lots of bfp's!

Love to everyone
Jo xxx


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi girls

Got a BFN yesterday and haven't stopped crying since yesterday morning when I did the HPT.  It's hell getting a BFN but getting one after losing a miracle baby (I was pregnant this time last year) is hard to describe.  I now have the dreaded anniversary of my 12 week scan and mmc 2 days after Xmas.  Sorry to sound so low but it's how I feel right now.  I know in time it'll ease. 

My heart goes out to all those getting BFNs -  I know how hard that is  - and those of you getting a BFP treasure EVERY moment


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Locket hun

Sending you a huge  .
There's nothing I can say to help ease the pain but please don't be   on your own. I'll be on here most of the day if you want to chat hun  

Jo xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Locket - I wish I could give you a real hug, I know it won't take the pain away but I would love to be able to offer some support for what it's worth. 

Today (day after BFN) seems worse than yesterday. The pain is so intense especially when you know you have got pregnant before. I couldn't believe it didn't work with 3 embies onboard when 2 of them had stuck before. 

I am trying to keep busy but people keep ringing asking if I'm ok. I don't really know what to say to them. Of course we're not OK after getting a neg, it's not like we can just try again next month is it? Oh hun, I really feel for you. Please remember there are a lot of girls on here who care about you.xxxxxxxxx

Sally xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Locket any everyone getting BFN  my heart goes out to each and every one of you.   After nearly 9 years of TTC the pain never goes away from me and i wish I could hug each and everyone of you in person.    Its hard for me this time as to get an initial BFP, also were self funding and even though we have frosties we have no money to pay for it.  love to you all xxx

I've been for my BETA, will get the call this pm. i think its all over bar the shouting now as bleeding has increased and I feel horrendous, sick, tired and just want to curl up and skip the next few days     i told my dh i would ask them to ring tonight so he can try and be home but i just want to know so I can get my hwb and PK's down me, not sure if its the right thing but will deal with it as and when.
I'll update tonight but I know its a negative
thanks for your support xxxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

To all with BFN's - I'm so sorry and send huge  , particularly to Sunflower on her double loss.

I just wanted to pop in to say hello to my fellow companions on the 2WW (it's soooo hard!) and fingers crossed for all due to test over the next couple of days.

Kesha xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*flowerpot* - I was hoping to read good things from you today but it seems that you are really having a bad time. I do think it's worse getting a BFP & then losing. I've had BFP & BFN & the loss is harder after you think you've reached your goal. My heart is hurting for you & I wish I could take away your pain. So sorry you're having to go through this. xxxxxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Katiedavies, locket, HR , Sunflower, Jessie and everyone who wasnt meant to be this time.....   
I just hope God gives you all the strength to continue. Dont give up- it will happen for you ladies one day, whatever it may be- you all have the right to be a Mummy - lots love to you all 
Shippy x


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning all

Big hugs to those who have recently had BFN, Jessie, Sunflower, Locket.  We are all hear to listen and help and offer support in anyway possible!!  

Hi Kesha

Rachel, my short temper gone today but v tired and keep crying!!! what is happening to me!!

Thanks for all your words of encouragement saying IUI can work 1st time - i not very positive about it today but trying to convince my body I am an unstressed positive individual!!! 

Another week to go!!!! And then prob years of this afterward when I get the BFN I am expecting.

Lets all hang on in there!!!!

Sarah

xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

HR, emsoph, sillylally, jessieG1975 - so sorry to hear about your news  

sunflower - double loss. Wishing you strength.  

Locket - so unfair. sending love and prayers  

Littlemouse, Kesha, Jo1983 - hope 2ww goes in quicly. BFPs for you all   

Flowerpot - fingers crossed for BFP


Me, OTD today. Did HPT last night and first thing this morning, BFN. Been for BT. Waiting on clinic call to make hat trick of BFNs.  

Kx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Shippy, congratulations. So nice to hear a BFP 

Kx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Locket, Hr, emsoph, sillylally, jessie,sunflower sending you all gentle   thinking of you all

shippy congratulations!!    

to all those ive missed    

Good luck to those going    on the terrible 2ww   

als x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mrsmac fingers crossed  for the call hun xxxxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

It's official. BFN for me   

Thanks so much to everyone who offered support. Wishing happy endings for you all.

Kx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

well its a BFN for me also,i knew it was as i was bleeding far to much.well good luck to all of ui that have got BFP and good luck to all that will be testing soon,thanks for ur support.xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

k and The wilsons   i dont think i'll be far behind you, awaiting the call still but looks like AF is here proper now, will confirm soon xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i honestly dont even know how to put this because i'm as confused as you lot will be.  my level has gone up to 37.8 but i am to all extent and purposes having AF.   They said they want to do the bloods again in ONE WEEK which i'm not happy about (getting dh on the case when he gets in - like one of my FF's says they could do tomorrow or at the least monday as they will have gone up or down by tomorrow anyway and at least we have an idea, given the bleeding).  
I asked why i could be bleeding she said my levels may have dropped again since the BT this morning and i could be losing the baby now    what a rollercoaster, i dont know what to think.i will let you know when dh has spoken to them, who by the way doesnt even know any of this yet as he is in work


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

To the Wilsons, MrsMac, Locket and Jessie - I am so terribly sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Wishing you all strength to get through it.

Sunflower - I just wanted to send you my heartfelt condolences on your loss of your Grandma and your BFN.  I'm so sorry life has been so cruel to you right now.  Wishing you solace and strength.

Flowerpot - this "is it/isn't it" must be absolute agony for you.  I can only hope against hope that the bleeding does not mean the worst and that the BFP stays a BFP.  I can understand how much you must need a definitive answer at this time.

To Littlelamb, Kittyx, LaylaB, Jo1983 and all the other ladies who are still waiting to test, sending you  .

Luisa xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Wilsons, MrsMac, Locket and Jessie am so sorry girls..   Dont give up hope...


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a quick few lines to say I am thinking of you all on this agonizing 2ww! Flowerpot, never lose hope, I had a very low start to my HCG, but then started bleeding really bad, had an emergency scan, and I was losing a twin! I had no idea with my level I would have 2 beanies implant!!
Shippy, still praying for your little one  

Don't lose hope all of you BFN, I have been there many times, and after 18 yrs, at 47 I am in with a shout!!!

Lots of love and   to you all
luv Nikki XX


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies, i am joining you on the dreaded   i have just one little embie onboard, only had 2 eggs so absolutely grateful for one although feel slightly cheated that i dont get two   i just hope this little one is a fighter. My test date is 7th December, ninewells seem to drag it on a little bit longer than others!
Congratulations to all you  
loads of   for those who never got the result
Sorry havent had time to read up on all this thread but will try to make time tomorrow
Good luck to any testers tomorrow
lots of love xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki thanks everso much for your story xxx am having my hcg done Monday now. Don't really know what to think XX


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Good Evening all,

My thoughts are with all of you with BFNs     and congratulations to all the BFPs    

To everyone else stay positive  .  Time seems to be dragging for me - still over a week to go and lots of strange sensations down below which could mean anything  driving me .

Reading all the wonderful words of support and encouragement is doing crazy things with my emotions but it's all so lovely - thanks to everyone

love
Suze
xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

emsoph, jessie, mrsmac, so sorry,     to you all x

sunflower sory to hear about your nan and your bfn    x

locket    to you x

flowerpot what an awful rollercoaster.    x

sillylally  i didn't know the progesterone pesseries stopped af. have i got that right? x

little1 good luck x

Shelley     x

   to anyone i've missed.

SuziHall This truly is the slowest 2 weeks. Good luck x

I have had a really negative day today. My first client this morn showed me a pic of her 5 day old grand son. Don't know how i held it together. Put on that hairdressers  face! I really think it hasn't worked for me, altho otd not til mon, i have no symptoms except a very spotty chest. I keep thinking i may as well have thrown thousands of pounds off the end of the pier. Don't get me wrong when i get a bfp i won't begrudge a single penny but at the moment.!!!
Still trying to hang on to hope but really not sure. Sorry to go on.

Love and hugs  Kittyx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

I'm afraid I have tested before my OTD.  I've had a BFP, getting stronger, for the past two days.  Obviously, its good news (so far at 15 dpc) for me.  I've phoned the clinic who have said they don't need me to come in, but just to pee on a stick again on Monday to confirm.  It seems they don't do quantitative Beta hCG there.  So, here's hoping this one's a sticker and that there's no bleed over the next few days.  LizzieB - I don't know whether I should go down as a BFP or not at this stage.  I'll leave it to your discretion.

To all those ladies who've spoken to me on this thread, thank you very much.  Your support has been so much appreciated, you cannot begin to imagine.  To everyone on this dreadful 2ww, I send my heartfelt best wishes for a successful outcome. 

Luisa xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

luisa01  really hope that bfp stays. Was mon your otd? same as me? I'm really tempted to test but didn't know if was too soon. The wait is so awful. Good luck kittyx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

huge congrats luisa! some good news  xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Locket, Katie, HR, Emsoph, Sunflower, Jessie, Mrsmac and The Wilsons* ~ oh, heartbraking news on here today....I don't know what to say  Many healing hugs to you all        

*Sunflower* ~ i'm so so sorry for your loss too hun 

*Flowerpot* ~ everything crossed for Monday and for those levels to rise.....sorry you are having to go through such a nightmare wait  

*Sally* 

*Shippy* ~ hope you are hanging in there hun...thinking about you  

*Kitty* (((hugs))) for today......it's tough when that happens when you're not expecting it xx

Hi *Littlemouse* ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to your fab frostie  

*Little1* ~ welcome to you too.....i'm sure you got a strong little fighter there, loads of luck  

*Tines* ~ I know i've IMed but congratulations hun 

*Luisa* ~ congratulations to you too hun, that's really wonderful news 

Hope everyone else is doing ok........take good care all of you 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw Luisa you naughty girl  !!!  Just kidding, huge congratulations to you, I am genuinely happy for you.  It's amazing on this site the joy and sometimes the total sadness you feel for ladies you have never even met!!  Crazy but great!!

Tines congratulations to you too!!  Congrats to anyone I might have missed.

Wilsons, Mrs Mac, Locket, sillylally, sunflower, Emsoph, HR, Katie and Jessie sending you   and really feel for you  .  If I have missed anyone then here are some extra   its hard to keep up with this thread.

Flowerpot sending you    and hoping you get the outcome you deserve  .

To all the ladies still waiting to test hope you are not too crazy, I'm slowly going mental!  My clinic leaves us for 17 days after ET to test which is extra torture!!  Got ten more sleeps till test day.  I've had low AF style cramps the last two days and some brown spotting but am trying not to worry, mainly down to this site, lots of reassurance about symptoms and no point worrying, it's in the hands of nature, yeah right!!  Panic stations for the next 10 days!

Anyone else testing around 30th?  Be good to have a buddy.  

Love and luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Huge Congrats Luisa, here's hoping little beanie gets stronger and stronger 

Jo xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow a big congrats hunny, well done. You were naughty just like me. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

layla your symptoms are good for where you are hun so hang on in there and stay positive  xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hang in there the wilsons and shippy, im praying for you both.
Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow, 
Im sorry to all you girls with bfn, stay strong your time will come, x
Congrats to all of you with BFN x Enjoy 
love zoe 1 xx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

evening all 

There are far too many of you to mention personally but big hugs to the BFNs and congrats to the BFP's.

We are on day 7 of our wait, testing next Thursday.  Got AF Pains but had them most of time really.  Thing is if I had a 28 day cycle i would be due the AF today!!!! dont know if that is how you work it stil when you have clomid and pregnly, when I had clomid on its on and ttc naturally my AF regulated at approx a 28 da cycle, rather than a three monthly or more cycle (PCOS)

Finding it hard not to test but it would not make any difference would it?  Surely it may change agin before testing day.

Take care all

xx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Flowerpot, this site has been a godsend.  My DH has been offshore and I have gone through the whole process alone, had good support from family and friends but it's not quite the same as hearing from ladies in the same boat!

I'm still feeling really upbeat though and by my calculations my period should not be due for another 10 days either so it's a bit early for that.  Stay away  !!!  All the best to you for Monday, it's so unfair that you are still part of the waiting game, but I suppose we are all still waiting until our healthy babies arrive.  I honestly don't think I'll relax until I have my baby in my arms, then once that happens I have a lifetime of worrying about them to look forward to!!!!  Ha ha it never ends!!

SJane try not to test early hun it might just add to your confusion!!  Best to wait if you can, I know how hard that is but hang in there xx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies so much sad news on here tonight, I'm so sorry for everyone who has had a BFN
Jessie, locket, Sally, Mrsmac, The Wilsons sending you all lots of    

emsoph, wine and cocktails is a good idea, I always think its good to focus on the future, I always makes appointments straight away so I have got something to focus on 

Sunflower so sorry for your double loss, sending you lots of love and hugs at this time, my heart goes out to you it really does

Flowerpot you must really be going through it at the moment, you must ask them for earlier Blood Tests so that you can know one way or the other, I have got my fingers and toes crossed for good news for you.

Welcome little1 and good luck with your 1 precious embie

Louisa, congratulations, so pleased for you you must be over the moon    

Hi to all the other girls still waiting, I am officially in my 2nd week now of the 2ww, this for me is the worst bit and I will officially be going to the toilet on average 50 times an hour waiting for the dreaded AF to arrive.  If anyone has any tips on how to keep sane please let me know

love to all and good luck to those testing tomorrow, love littlemouse x x x x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Locket, msoph, Sunflower,HR , Jessie, Mrsmac ,The Wilsons,and Katie  
such sad and sorry news for too many today.I didn't realise I would get so emotional during this 2ww.It is hard to take in all the sadness 
Flowerpot hope your levels rise and   for Mondays test.

Welcome littlemouse and little1 best of luck to you both  
Luisa   naughty you.Congratulations   How am I supposed to wait until Tuesday now??

Sorry for missing people out.  to all those with sad news.Fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow. 

Tomorrow my 2ww is over but my OTD is on tuesday.If I test tomorrow will the result be right? My last Pregnly ingection was last saturday so that should be out of my system by now.Help..... advise please.

XXX


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everybody  

Do you mind if i join you ? Im having my embryo transfer tomorrow morning so ill be 2 week waiting !!! 

we already have twin boys that will be 2 in january so were having last minute doubts whether to put 1 or 2 embies back in !!! arggh decisions decisions !! 

Sorry poppycat i dont know the answer to your question- i did HPT on day 10 after ET and got a BFP in seconds with the boys  i hope you get good news XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi everyone and thanks for your messages 

Twinmummy, welcome to you    I hope you make a decision that your happy with today about your ET tomorrow and  for it.  

Poppykit, try and wait a day or two if you can or if you tested this morning hope you got a BFP! the only reason i say to wait is if its a BFN you'll still be thinking have a i tested too early or is it a true bfn and cause yourself more worry.  whatever you decide 

littlemouse - I am also a 50 times an hour knicker watcher, especially as i never get to test day so i feel for you, the 2nd week is far the worst...hang on in there hun  and remember even if you get a bit of a show its not necessarily a bad thing so try and not panic and go to pieces 

sjane - good luck to you its been a while since i was on clomid and i cant remember how things went for me. i think it actually shortend my cycle by a few days 

layla - its a godsend this site isnt it i agree   my dh is very much "go with the flow" and with the facts etc where as i like to know the ins and outs of everything and thats why i love FF.  Hope your bearing up and staying calm, remember those pains you are having are implantation pains 

love to all those who are testing today and havent got their dream  and  to the testers xxx

nothing much else to report here, still bleeding but still hanging on.  Have managed to get HCG brought forward to Monday but may do my HPT from the clinic tomorrow, it will only tell me the level is over 25iu but at least its something. scared to death, in 9 years i have never seen a BFP for real in front of my eyes 

xxxx


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Can I join you on this thread?  

I had my et today, and have two grade 1 embies on board - Pinky and Perky, and two frosties in the bank. So fingers crossed that they snuggle in and stay put!      

My OTD is 4th December.

Loads of sticky vibes to everyone on the 2ww, and loads of     to all.

Speak later as going for a rest

Abbi xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Flowerpot my DH is exactly the same, he's so laid back and go with the flow!  It's probably good that he is away right now or I would be driving him insane and vice versa!!  You keep your feet up and try not to do too much, Monday must seem so far away.

I was horrified to read in your message that the second week is by far the worst!  Oh god, I'll be on here every five minutes next week!    .  I can see why it just gets wrose as the time passes as the test date looms closer!  I am officially into my second week now but my clinic make us wait 17 days to test so still got 9 sleeps till test day!

Fuzzybear welcome to the thread, it is most helpful I can assure you!  Look forward to hearing from you again.

sending out lots of     and     for everyone.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all

I'm a newby.

Big congrats to all those BFP and hugs to the BFN.

I am currently in my 2WW this is my 2nd cycle. had 2 blastocysts put back this time as it failed with just 1 last time.  Its hard not to over analize every little twinge and think is it a pg symptom?

Trying to stay positive.  Fingers crossed to all those waiting.


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi JadeT

welcome to the madness!  I'm just starting second week of 2WW and going mad, I've found being at work has really helped take my mind off things so the weekend is going to be hard!

Hope you're hanging in there

xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all


Luisa congrats the great news 

Flowerpot thinking of you and hoping Monday brings good news.

Sorry for some many BFN's sending big hugs to all  

well I'm felling ok at the mo, dreamt that I got a BFP last night, just kept staring at the 2 lines on the pee stick thats all I can remember is the pee stick, hope my dream come true 

Sendin love to all you lovely ladies

Joe
xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all
i'm finding the 2nd week of 2ww really hard. Even being at work the time is dragging. Just want to know one way or the other.

Joe71  Hope Your dream comes true. 

I dreamt last night that i had a scan and was expecting 4 PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Freak that i am> i knew iwas going slowly mad.

I just want a sign, sore boobs, sickness, anything. AAAAARRRRGGG!  

Sorry.

Love and hugs to all  kittyx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome JadeT,twin mummy and fuzzybear best wishes to you.
Good evening to everyone else and  to all.

Flowerpot    for your hpt tomorrow.O.K so I did my test this morning..day 14 but still 4 days until otd.I got a STP (small,thin,positive)There was a second line but it was very faint.So of course I am now none the wiser as I suspected I would be.Why oh why do we do it  It was a first response which is really sensitive so now I think it could still be the pregnyl still in my system....but then again at least it's not a BFN.So I will test again tomorrow and see what happens.   
Kitty......puppies...and not just the one......    

XXX


----------



## Doo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies in waiting

I have a BFP (i think) OTD with blood test on Sunday but have tested positive with HPT for past 3 days, was quite strong today!!!
Am keeping everything crossed, i mean everything! 
Hope its the right result and not trigger.

Congratulations to those of you with BFP and to those of you with BFN, i'm so very sorry!

Love Doo xx


----------



## babycakes5555 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi All, 

Mind if I join you? I had ET on Wednesday and my OTD is 1st December. Looking forward to angonising with you all during the dreaded wait

Babs x


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies for your good wishes.  

Flowerpot and Poppykit - fingers crossed for you both.  Jo1983 Joe and Kitty and LaylaB - hang on in there, hunnies.  Hoping you'll get those BFPs.

To all the new ladies - welcome to the 2ww.  This is a a good place to be when you are going completely nuts with it.  There are lots of really lovely, supportive ladies on here.

lots of love,

Luisa xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

luisa wrote a really long reply to you on SIF  thread and lost it so will write again tom x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
too exhausted for personals tonight but thinking of you all. am thinking of doing a pee stick tomorrow it wont tell me if my levels have dropped but will say if still pregnant or not, will update tomorrow.
love and babydust, hang on in there girls 
xxxxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

First of all, Joe and kitty I too have been having pregnancy dreams!!  Hope that's a good sign, although kitty mine were babies not puppies!!  

Poppkit10 and Doo!!  naughty naughty  !!!  Only kidding,  so chuffed for you  both.  Poppykit   that thin line turns thick over the next few days as I'm sure it will!!

Swanlady2000 welcome, you are a day behind me, my test date is 30th Nov, I'm going nuts!  Keep getting AF pains every evening and brown spotting, hoping as it started v early that its not AF.  AF pains started 5dp ET so thats hopefully way to early for AF but the pains still niggling.  Trying to stay positive but 30th seems like a lifetime away!

Luisa do keep us up to date with your progress xxx

Flowerpot   for tomorrow, look forward to good news from you tomorrow then more good news on Monday.

Everyone have a good weekend now and keep posting your good news, it's fab to hear!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## JHB (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello,

Is it okay to join I had 3 embies placed back on 17.11.08 otd 1.12.08.

Off work this week but very bored now need to go back to take my mind of everything. This will be my 6th 2ww fingers crossed this will be the last one.

Off to bed its late.

Tracey


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Evening (or morning!) ladies

Congratulations to Luisa, Doo and Flowerpot on their (early) BFP's!!!

Hello and welcome to Tracey

FlowerPot: I hope tomorrow brings good news.

Well, I went out and bought a testing kit today although I'm determined to wait until 26th which is my OTD - if only to hang on to hope for as long as possible!

On the subject of stomach pains, I had cramps from last Thursday (the day after transfer) through to Tuesday - nothing Wed or Thurs, but back again for a couple of hours this afternoon!! They're not really AF-like...more as if someone's had a good poke around inside (which they did!!). The timings don't really fit for implantation so no idea what is going on??  

Ah well, back to the waiting....

Fingers cross for anyone testing.

Kesha xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello ladies

Not got enough time to respond to all personals tonight but I am thinking of you all especially those testing over the week-end   you get the news we are all so desperate for...   

Congratulations to those of you with   !!! Im so happy for you

I started with some red spotting today   and then there was some light bleeding so i have been very sad and tearful   thinking its inevitably the beginning of the end ....   

The Clinic said  it was too early for AF that I may have lost 1 of the 2 blasts or it could it be implantation bleeding

Isnt it late for implantation bleeding though ?? I had 2 day-6 blasts transferred 8 days ago (last Thursday) so today my beanies are 14 days old, right? I thought implantation takes place between days 5-12

I am feeling down I cant help it but trying to stay positive  that the bleed doesnt become heavier, on wiping the blood this evening after the Utrogestan pessaries was brownish

My OTD is on Tuesday 25th I will go made before then Im sure, Ive been in bed for the last 2 weeks

... everyone keeps asking me what I want for my birthday next week, I have just one wish...  

Love & baby dust to you all


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Moraki, hang on it there!!!        

I don't think that your clinic would give false hope so an implantation bleed must be a possibility. 

Take care and try not to worry too much.  

Will keep you in my thoughts   

Love Kesha xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good morning ladies, hope you're not all going as crazy as me  

Just a quickie to wish everyone testing this weekend the very best of luck  
Here's hoping for lots of strong bfp's  

Love and luck to everyone, lets hope it's a fantastic run up to Christmas for us all  
Jo xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies can I join you. 
I had 2 embies put back on Monday and am due to test on Saturday 29th. So far it has not been an easy tww. On Thursday I has some bright red spotting and really panicked. I rang clinic who said the same as Morakis, too early to be AF. COuld be one embie leaving or implantation or bleed from transfer/retrieval. Since Thursday I have had no bleeding at all. Doesn't really ease the nerves though!!! Trying to relax and not do too much.
I have had some (sorry creamy cm)  could this be a result of the pessaries or the hgc jag I had 2 days after transfer? Is this normal?
If anything we have on this tww is normal. 
Other symptoms include lower back ach (clinic says its still my ovaries swollen)
Nipples like bullets and itchy (sorry)
Ocassional cramp/twinges, but not too bad.
Oh and driving myself   which is a definate symptom of this tww!!

Hope we all have good news to celebrate over Christmas. xxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats to all who got BFP  
sorry for who didnt make it , i know how it feels been there and felt it too
now i am just waiting for my test date on 28/11, thinking positive, not even looking for symptoms.
I am eating healthy, trying to do the opposite things that I used to do in my previous tries.
Also, i am taking 200 iu selenium for 4 moth now and it paid well as it was the first time I had 22 eggs, 15 fertilized and 2 blast embryos were replaced 4AB & 4BC WOW, never had that before. I am so happy and excited as i know my embies are snuggling in as they are strong and they love me back,
it will work this time.... I feel it

love to you all and please be positive and dont have negative thoughts .............

hanadiz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had a miscarriage confirmed this morning after heavy bleed and hcg now 8. Thanks for your support. Good luck girls I will check in on you XX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to here that Flowerpot     I think my AF will be here tomorrow  Tested again this morning and the 2nd line is bearly visable today.
xxx


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Big hugs to the 2 of you, i cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.    So very sorry. xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Flowerpot, I have replied to you on your other thread. There are no words  

Poppykit its not over yet. A faint line is still a line. Can you get a clearblue digital? That way there will be no mistaking, dont forget you are still an early tester so lots of   for you  

I will be joining you all (again!) in December with my 3rd and final IUI before we move onto IVF. DH has agreed to one go and if ir doesnt work then we let it go. I have agreed with him for now as who knows how I will feel later on?

Lots of   to all you testers xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thankyou Sammy and Lisa for your kind words.Very best of luck to both of you


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Welcome Fuzzybear and Jade_T fingers crossed for you both and your two lovely little embies.

Welcome also to Babs,Twin mummy and Tracy, Tracy I am on my 8th 2WW so I know what its like to go through so many, fingers crossed for both of us that it will be our last time.

Welcome Chocolatebutton, it sounds like you have had a stressful start to your 2ww, it must be a good sign that your bleeding has stopped now.I had had a lot of CM following pessaries but have never had the hgc jag after transfer so i dont know if this could of caused this, sorry.  Hopefully now that your bleeding has stopped you will be able to relax a bit more into your 2WW.

Joe, that sounds like a lovely dream I'm really hoping it comes true for you. 

Poppykit its not over yet hun and your otd isn't until the 25th,, hang in there sweetheart, thinking of you loads    

Doo big congratulations to you on your BFP Thats fabulous news

Hanadiz, well done you on your positive outlook, I think I need to take a leaf out of your book.

Moraki, sending you lots of hugs, it is  good that the clinic said it was too early fo AF, I'll be thinking of you this weekend and sending you lots of    

Flowerpot so sorry hun, sending you lots of at this low time, there are no words 

Hi to everyone else, I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, I'm running very low on positive energy, please send me some.  I was out last night with 4 other girls, all with children, my best friend is 5 months at the moment and has a 2 year old so you can guess the topic of conversation, I kept it together all night but as soon as I got home, burst into tears and gave my poor DH a hard time because he hadnt taken the washing out the machine (so trivial I know).Tonight I have got a party to attend with work colleagues, I just cant face it, as soon as I say I am not drinking they are all going to start with the are you pg questions, I just want to lie on the couch watching XFactor and strictly.  Nevermind I need to snap out of this mood.

love to everyone littlemouse x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All

Flowerpot, so very sorry babe.  thinking of you.xx

Poppykit   that the line gets stronger

Littlemouse sending lots n lots n lots of positive vibes     

Doo congrats.xx

Kitty, hope your dream comes true too, that you are pregnant with a baby tho not puppies  

Well I'm not sure how I'm felling, certainly dont feel pregnant, (.)(.)'s are a bit sore today although I generally get that before AF, plus getting af pains again today.
Praying more a miracle        

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Firstly Flowerpot I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I have a tear in my eye thinking of you   .

Hi Tracey, chocolate button and Hanandiz, it's mad on the 2WW, I'm just going into week two now, next Sunday still seems like a lifetime away!!

Joe hang in there sending you   .

Littlemouse for you          !  I know exactly what you mean about the pg questions, I had it the other week at a wedding I was at, I was just totally upfront, they soon shut up when you tell them you're having IVF!!!!

Poppykit10     for you that your little line gets darker xxx

Moraki hope your birthday wish comes true x

To any of you lovely ladies I haven;t mentioned I send you lots of    and   .  Speak soon xxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Evening all

Flowerpot: I'm so very sorry  

Poppykit 10: don't give up hope, you've tested early and that line has time to improve    

Hanadiz: are you still taking the Selenium? Just wondering as I've run out of pregnacare conception tablets, so sent the DH to the chemist to buy some Selenium (small village, so hopefully less gossip!), but I haven't taken any as it says to check with your doctor if pregnant or ttc...any thoughts anyone

love to you all.

Kesha xxx


----------



## goodluck6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Flowerpot I am so sorry

Its such a rollercoaster.  I tested early  on wednesday after having no symptoms at all and it was negative and spent three days in floods of tears only to test this morning to a BFP !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Flowerpot*  so very sad for you....not fair at all  

*Moraki* ~ maybe you've got a late implanter hun  

*Poppykit* ~ hope tomorrow brings good news  

*Littlemouse* ((((hugs)))) for last night hun xx

Hi *Twinmummy* ~ welcome to the thread...hope ET went well today  What day do you test  

*Hi Abbi, Jade, Babs, Tracey, Chocolate Button and Hanadiz* ~ welcome to you all too and loads of luck for your 2wws      

*Kesha* ~ cramps are really common....nothing to worry about  Have you seen the AF Pains/BFP thread? 
*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Kitty*  Puppies!! That's so cute 
*
Hi Layla, Jo, Zoe, Sarah, Joe, Luisa, Lisa and Sammy* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Doo* ~ sounds like good news for you......loads of luck for your bloods tomorrow  

*Goodluck* ~ just seen your news....congratulations, really fab news 

Hope I didn't miss anyone.......have a good weekend everyone,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

joe71  i feel the same as you. good luck x

Littlemouse I've been out with friends before and ended up coming home in tears. It's so hard. x

Sammysmiles goood luck x

Poopykit keep hoping x

flowerpot i'm so sorry for your news    x

Moraki hope you get your b day wish. x

Jo1983 I'm going crazy too. Just want to know one way or the other x

Goodluck  Congrats x

Love and hugs to everyone i've missed      x

Kittyx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Kiesha, i started taking selenium 200 iu as my overseas fertility doctor adviced me and my hubby to start taking it, as he said it makes the quality of the egg and spem better.
honestly, i am taking it with my pregnacare plus. i must say it paid very well as my eggs were great my hubby sperm were good too and we had a blast transfer for the first time. i got my selenium from Hollad and barnet for 7 £.

hanadiz


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

goodluck - what date was your e/c  and e/t?

Just thinking about testing early and wondered how many days post egg collection you originally tested?


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Was just wondering if I could join you while on   I had 2 wee ones put back in on 19 November and to be honest dont know how I really feel. Had a really bad time after ec and still getting over that pain and am I loaded with the cold   but now my back is really sore. I have had a slipped disc before and this pain is very similar so am planning on calling to arrange a reiki session next week but unsure if safe to do so in my "condition" or not. I dont want to risk anything. Anyone know?

Have just read all the posts and my heart goes out to all with BFN   and I can only imagine the joy that the BFP's are experiencing.     to all who are due to test soon.

My OTD is 2nd Dec and as I am starting a new job on 1 Dec and cant get to hospital for a BT, they have provided me with a pg kit to do that morning. I dreading it if a BFN then have to go in for 2nd day of a new job! But, fingers crossed I will be skipping in like a loony   

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Lots of love 

x K x


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Flowerpot,  I was terribly sorry to hear of your bad news.  You have been such a positive and supportive lady to others on this thread, it just seems so very cruel.  I know there's not much that can be said to make this better for you right now.  Thinking of you at this difficult time.

Poppykit - I'm hoping that line gets stronger.  Thinking of you too.

To everyone else, lots of    .  Keep strong.

Luisa xx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

good evening ladies

firstly   to all those with BFN's, Flowerport - sorry to hear your news xx

Hi to all the newcomers!!!! Welcome

And congrats to the BFP's

Is ther anybody about the same stage as me on IUI (We test on Thursday), feeling a bit lost and down and not knowing where to turn for answers.  Most of you ladies seem to be IVF and as this is only my first time with  I don't really understand the processes etc.

Sorry to be so negative (One of those days!)

love to all

xxxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Kesha

I was taking high dose Selenium and Magnesium prior to ET, after ET however I stopped the extra supplements and just kept taking Pregnacare plus (wasn't really sure what to do as my clinic doesn't really give much advice on supplements other than folic acid) however after doing a bit of research it seems if you eat a varied enough diet you should be getting enough selenium. I've attached the following link which gives you details of the selenium content of common foods.

Hope this helps

xxx

http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/selenium.php

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

finally am going on 25 for the blood test.   

day 11 today not something special. my tummy is still bloated, I sleep too many hours and I cant wait till Thuesday!

congrats to the BFP's


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinkpositive - lots of     to you for Tuesday.
Morning everyone else and welcome to all those I missed yesterday.  Thanks for all the good wishes.
Me....well still the same.On day 16 after basting and 3rd day in a row with the faint positive line.No stronger or weaker this morning.

So here is the question for everyone     Why do most people test on day 14 if the pregnyl or other hCG is still in your system?? Is everyone else even having hCG jabs?? Say that basting is day 0. I had a jab on day 3 and on day 8.It takes 10 days to leave the system.So 18 days past basting is my OTD.Sorry for all the questions I am clutching at straws and going over every scenario to believe this could be a true BFP.The reason I can't beleive it is that it is such a faint line.If I was pregnant wouldn't it be stronger by now?I can't ask my clinic as they will say wait until 25th Grrrrrr. 
I am going loopy   
XXX


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

well i know how u feel, I always used to test days before my test date and get into this looney manic cycle yes/no thing.
I know its hard but try to think positive about it and enjoy the BFP, pregnant until proven otherwise.
the 2nd ICSi try i had, i did get pregnant and it was faint line as my hormone level was low (i misscarriage at 2 month) but still a line is a line. As i understand after 5 tries of ICSI, 1000 iu HCG will take 1 day to get out of your system so do the calculation.

please hang on there and do not this till ur date, i will not and i didnt buy any hpt so i will not be tempted at all. It will work, I have faith so do you.

big hug and enjoy the line....., I will say congrats

hanadiz


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Going to really   myself here but need your help!
I am so glad I joined you all over here. It is good to know I am not the only one driving myself crazy  
I have been having a really bad day yesterday and feeling really anxious. I am constantly checking myself and yesterday think I checked too much and made myself bleed. Tiny little spots. Ended up in a right state and so mad at myself for being so stupid. At least I think It was me that did it! I have a tiny wee spot today and I mean tiny and now nothing so I think I just wiped too many times, too high up and too hard. 
I don't test until Saturday so a long week ahead!!!


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Poppykit10, not sure about the science of the HCG etc but if I would agree with Hanandez, just enjoy the positive line!  Hang in there till test day!

Chocolate button you need to relax a little, the small bleed could be implantation bleeding.  I don't test till next Sunday so I can appreciate the long week ahead but you are torturing yourself.  Try to keep busy, I've been trying to get out and about as much as possible visiting friends etc and working so that I am not constantly checking.  It's hard not to worry about every little twinge or sign but try your best, I figure I'm more than half way there now so got to keep positive.  Keep posting on here too as it does help make you feel better knowing all these other girls are going through the same.  Keep your chin up xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Me again, 2nd month of medicated au natural TTC, now in the 2ww and OTD 3rd Dec   , although have the same issues as last month as in only one follie and ov'd on left side, which is blocked tube side  but obviously  it may have worked!  Now on 40mg of steroids which is making me very tired so resting when need to  

Jennie
   x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quick thank you from me for all your lovely messages and best wishes, i wish every one of you good luck and will keep an eye on you 
xxxx


----------



## LJJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

My test day is 27th Nov. My 1st ICSI attempt!

So anxious,anybody got any pains? Mine are like period pains! Don't think this is  a good sign.

I had mild OHSS also, which has now subsided. Stomach still swollen also.

Good luck everybody for this wk.

Lesley


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi

I am testing 27th too - lots of cramps but not intense one - most of the way through - first round of IUI.  How are you coping?

Sarah
x


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

I am due to test on 29th Nov been getting back ache and had some mild cramping yesterday morning but nothing since.  Can't be too sure what they mean, you have to try not to read too much into it.  Hopefully on test day it will be a   for all of us.

So sorry to all the BFN great big  

 to all those waiting


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

We are due to test on 29th November 

First 2ww so just glad to have got the ball rolling 

[fly]Good Luck to you all [/fly]


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

flowerpot said:


> Just a quick thank you from me for all your lovely messages and best wishes, i wish every one of you good luck and will keep an eye on you
> xxxx


Thankyou to you too for your support and kind words.


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Please can you add me to the Testers? My details are below:

tmi
ICSI
Test date 5th December

Thanks,

T x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all call the   i tested this morn, otd tom. Neg! hoping of a change tom but really, not hopeful. This is torture!

Love and luck to everyone  

kittyx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Flowerpot- Im very sorry, take care and stay strong  

Congrats to those of you ladies with BFPs  

I think its all over for me now... started spotting on Friday day 14 and today got a full on AF with 2x 6 day blasts  I test on the 25th but dont hold out much hope... gutted   and angry

Good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow    love & babydust to you all


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Big  to everyone with a recent BFN, life is so unfair 

 to everyone with recent BFP congratulations on reaching your dreams

We've been away for the weekend so only just catching up with everyones news.

OTD is weds for me and I'm really struggling now, being having occasional period pains each day now for the last week and I dread everytime I go the toliet incase AF shows any signs of appearing. I'm going to find the next few days really hard.

Good luck to to everyone testing in next day or so xxxx


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

kittyx, rachel 78 and moraki   really   for u all

the2mummies we test on same day hopefully we'll be celebrating that day


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi again ladies

Can I ask if anyone has stomach cramps when going to loo for a "number 2"?? I have had no pain all day which is first since et, I am now on day 5, but as soon as I went to loo, I was in agony. Mum thought it could be related to swollen ovaries but just wondered if anyone experienced the same thing.

  to everyone 

x K x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

xSpecialKx said:


> Hi again ladies
> 
> Can I ask if anyone has stomach cramps when going to loo for a "number 2"?? I have had no pain all day which is first since et, I am now on day 5, but as soon as I went to loo, I was in agony. Mum thought it could be related to swollen ovaries but just wondered if anyone experienced the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Special K, I also have had the same symptoms when going to the loo, It's not so bad now, Im in week two now it was worse last week. I just put it down to how much has been going on in there over the past wee while!! Hopefully it's nothing more. Also the pessaries can cause constipation or the opposite (not sure how to spell it!!) so cramping could be due to them if you are still using them?

Try not to worry, there's a lot happening in there at the mo. Fingers crossed for lots of  this week xxxx

Welcome to all new ladies on the thread.

Kitty and Rachel       for you.

Moraki it's not over until you test hun, I read on one of the other threads that a lady got full AF and also got a BFP, I will pray that the same thing happens to you xxxx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello everyone  , please can I join you?  ET was last Weds, testing on 1 Dec  - 3rd attempt at ICSI - but 1st time PUPO!!!

Had a few days off work to recover from the traumas of last week, but back tomorrow,  boooo!

Does anyone know....I'm planning on keeping my morning wee and using it to test in the evening...if I can wait that long...will it still work OK?! xx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all the advice for taking selenium.

Moraki and Kitty    

Rachel: I'm also testing on weds and I know what you mean by 'struggling' - I've gone from having pains to nothing at all and I'm now convinced that my body spat out both embies in a small bleed I had on the evening of the transfer.  Anyway, fingers crossed ......

Welcome to any newbies and take care all.

Kesha xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Kesha its an absolute nightmare isn't good luck for weds  for you too. I never made it to my test date last time so these last few days have really been struggle, I'm praying it has worked as I really don't want to have to go through all this again!!!!


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

You know ladies this site really is a God send! I thought I was going completly crackers and was acting like an idiot, but having read through all the posts on here I realise I am not alone and that we are all in the same boat. Anyalising every twinge and ache. This tww is torture.
I am struglgling to keep up with all the people on this board, but wanted to send you all my   and   for good news. xxx

 to all those who have been disappointed. I have been there and know how awful you must feel, but you do get stronger one day and one step at a time. xxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

morning,
I couldnt sleep last nite, so i was up at 4 am......
choclatebutton, i am also testing on 28th, I am just pulling my socks up for   so i hope you are doing the same.
I know waiting game is annoying but this time at my 5th try i win over it, I need to be in control.
My embroys need me and i am strong for them to enjoy the process this time instead of torturing myself over it. I am not feeling anything and i am cool about it as i always used to feel alot of things and try to explain it but trust me it doesnt work this way, its just adding misery to the waiting. 
All i am doing is enjoying my 2 ww and talk to my embroys and feel them.

goodluck to all of us, we will get   its just matter of time.
love you all,

hanadiz


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good Morning

So much luck to everyone testing this week 

*Flowerpot*....I am so sorry to hear your news sweetheart, stay strong hun, thinking of you 
*
Hanadiz and chocolatebutton;* I test on the 28th too, hoping it's bfp's all round 

*SpecialK;* I also have the same problems when going to the loo, It's awful isn't it, I think it's the pessaries and all the prodding and poking. I'm in week 2 now and it's subsided a bit, but is still painful, good luck hun 

*Moraki;*  for you hun 

*Poppykit;* thinking of you hun,  for 25th  I didn't have a pregnyl jab after et so I really can't help on your questions earlier in the thread.

*Louisa;* hoping that bfp line is stronger today hun and you get on fab at the clinic 

So sorry to all who have recently had a bfn 

4 days to gor for me and counting   

Love and Luck 
Jo xxx


----------



## cheriecherry (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi ...

can i please join you ? I had ET on Weds 19th Nov (1 blastocyst transferred)and due to test this Sunday - 30th Nov...

Feel like im completely loosing my marbles!!  this is my first treatment cycle and we also had PGD testing done on our embryos...to be honest i didnt even think i would get this far ....there are so many hurdles to get through b4 u even reach the 2ww...and the whole thing is such a roller coaster, im amazed i ve managed to hold it together so far ..but am off work and driving myself crazy!!! have been signed off for the rest of the week as had mild OHSS symptons and fluid in stomach and all swollen and bloated...but am tempted to go back to work later on this week coz i think i will be more occupied? or more stressed..im not sure...althgouh nothing fits me so might have to go to work in my pajamas!!!  which is the mnly thing tht fits me at the mo!
i have also had AF type pains even before ET...i think i had lots of pain and was really uncomforatble after EC- had 24 eggs collected so maybe why..not sure...AF pains still there, like a dull pain on my left side...hasnt really gone away...am sure this is a bad sign...have also had a funny belly, and pains when going to for no.2..think this may be the cyclogest? but not sure...boobs also hurt but this is sometimes normal when AF due...
back t daytime tv...trying to make the most of the time at home but all i can think about is going bak to work! h0ow sad!! also feel guilty about taking time off- dont know why..think its coz my manager doesnt know about the IVF/PGD ..too much time on my hands to go potty!!!

lots and lots of luck to all the ladies who are testing this week 

xxxxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies

Im thinking and   for everyone testing this week, here's hoping it's BFPs all round  

Cheriecherry - Stay strong hun. The AF pains could well be implantation happening, you had a blast implanted which would be ready to stick, and implantation can happen up to 12 days, so this is a good sign!!! I have my fingers crossed for you.   

Also, you have been poked and prodded especially with 24 eggs collected (wow) so inevitably you will be sore. 

I am also a newbie to treatment like you Im on my first tx cycle with PGD and its my first 2ww. I also had sore(.)(.) and dull tummy aches after ET. I think its too early for you to be worrying about AF so please stay positive hon  

Ive been in bed since EC on the 7th and am also now struggling to keep it together, especially since AF arrived Friday. I test tomorrow


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Cheriecherry

I'm exactly the same as you, test date 30th, I'm back at work because I simply couldn't cope sitting at home, the time was dragging.  My work know about the treatment though so it's easy to explain if I do need time off.  They have been great.

I'm also very swolen in the tummy area.  Had to buy new jeans on Saturday as can't get any of my normal ones fastened up!  Not a good sign before the pregnancy even starts!!  Hopefully I'm just going to get fatter from hereon in!

I had AF pains last week and some brown spotting which I am hoping was implantation.  last night I was up half the night with a strange sensation in my tummy, like a burning sensation, god knows what that was I'm just trying not to think about it.

It's going to be a long week!!


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies I think my ticker was wrong I actually test on Satursay 29th. 
I don't think I am goig to make it to test day though I have had some more red spotting today. Clinic says to hang in there and that it still could be implantation or the pogesterone gel can sometimes cause irritation.
I don't have any cramps so they say that is a good sign.
Crying my eyes out now and feeling like our last and final chance is over.

Really feel like I want to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Chocolatebutton

Don't give up hope hun, your clinic wouldn't have said that if they thought it was all over.  

Have you tested hun?   so hard for you  

Jo xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

No I havent tested yet. Maybe I should?


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know hun, this is my first attempt at ivf and i'm really no pro at it.
I think if it was me i would, but then you are only going to cause yourself unnecessary pain and anguish if you test early and it's negative. And if it's positive, you will worry that it's wrong  

I don't know, it's your decision only you know how you feel xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Huni. I will keep you posted.
Good Luck. xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck, thinking of you


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Well it's all over for me this time.Full on AF this morning and a BFN. I'm O.K but wish I hadn't tested early.I was starting to beleive in the false positive.
Time to start saving for IVF/ICSI but probably won't manage that until March.It's DH's birthday today so have to put on a brave face and jolly myself up.He's fine about it all and just takes everything in his stride."If it's meant to happen" and all that......
Sorry I can't do personals but want to thankyou all for your support and kindness over the last few weeks.
   and best of luck to you all.
I'LL BE BACK
XXX


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Poppykit - Im so very sorry to hear you news honey, sending you a big   

.... I am sure I will be in the same position when I test tomorrow...

Please take care and stay strong, its just matter of time until we get our BFPs


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

for tomorrow and Thankyou  .
xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Poppykit

So so very sorry hun   Stay strong  

You will get your bfp one day hun, we all will  

Jo xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Ive posted as below on nurses board this morning but Ive got no response yet so thought you kowledgeable ladies may well know...

I am on my first tx cycle of ICSI with PGD. I had 2 6-day blasts transferred on 13 November and am due to test tomorrow the 25th November.

I started spotting on Thursday and by Saturday I had a full AF arrive  

Late last night I noticed something very strange on my sanitary towel and on closer inspection (sorry ladies!) it wasnt mucus or a clot but a 2inch or so long, fleshy thing  ... any ideas what this was (the embryo??) should I be worried?


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

My back went yesterday - prolased disk  

Went to A+E and they did a HCG blood test - was negative but in light of back situation probably for the best.

Now high as a kite on diazepam and diclofenac so might feel sadder when they wear off.

Now to get my back in gear for December's AI.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, got a   this afternoon, still feel totally numb, just want to let u's know i had spotting during 2ww, so if this is happening to you dont give up hope!!!!

Katy xx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

ktdoc - Congratulations!!


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Huge hugs to poppykit   .  I am just like you, four days back had a BFN with my second IUI 
Tough to go through the terrifying 2ww and finally see a BFN.  But I am sure we all will have our big day sometime.  Lets keep moving with lots of hope  

Congratulations to ktdoc.. Take care of yourself well and enjoy the joy of BFP


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

poppykit and Moraki  sorry girls also 2mummies you poor thing  
thinking of you all 
xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 

I tested again this morn still neg but no bleeding. My clinic have told me to test again in 2 days if af doesn't arrive.
I think my body is playing mind games with me. I'm going slowly mad. 

Poppykit and HR sorry to hear your news..
2mummies sorry hope your back ok,
Moraki hope you're ok. It's never ending torture,

ktdoc congrats to you 

kittyx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

It is so good to know that I am not the only one who analyse everything - this is my OCD coming out    every little twinge or ache or pain I am oh that could be that or that    but trying not to stress - DH has been home all weekend and today and starts a new job tomorrow locally so I will see a lot more of him which will make me happier - well I am saying that just now   

Moraki, Poppykit & HR my heart goes out to you   

KTDOC - I am soooooo happy for you - miracles do happen - we just have to be patient   

Hope eveyone else is ok and bearing up during this longest 2ww!!!

Kirsty x x


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant bear the wait an longer. OTD is tomorrow but with AF in full flow am gonna test tonight   and put myself out my misery


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck Moraki

Have EVERYTHING crossed for you        

Kirsty x x


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

well the HPT gives a BFN


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

oh Moraki


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

Went back to work today after a week off.  I have been getting pain in my left side on and off throughout the day.  Sorry to be really gross but also been getting CM more then normal was in panic thinking af was coming and kept going to the loo every five mins to check.  Its stayed away so far but this 2ww is torture.  

So sorry about the sad news for all the BFN's   keep postive and don't give up.

Congrats to the BFP's


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi  I had a hcg blood test today 5 days earl as was showing signs of ohss, I do have mild ohss and i got a   im absolutley shocked      l I know its eary but consultant said my levels were perfect for the days post ec!!
              Congrats to all BFP And   for those who didnt.
          Love louise xxxx


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Moraki Goodluck with your test     
  Love louise xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Moraki, poppykit, and 2 mummies, so sorry girls sending you big hugs. 

Louise that fab news congrats 

well today is my OTD but haven't tested yet, last month AF came the day after OTD, so thought i'd save myself 10 quid and not buy HPT and wait for AF tomorrow, am already getting my normal pre af niggles, so not holding out much hope.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## kmcg (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Congratulations Loubey on your positive test, fantastic   can I just ask what your symptoms have been,  over past couple of days I have been in a lot of discomfort in my tummy feels like really bad trapped wind but dont think it is as can go to the toilet (sorry), today have even been in real discomfort walking. I had put off phoning the hospital as my ET was on 14 Nov and thought that was too long ago to still have it.  My lower right and left side feel heavy.  definately doesnt feel like AF coming but just very painful.  Dont wantb to embaress myself if they say its trapped wind. My tummy is so bloated I cant even get my trousers over it!!  at the time of transfer I was at risk of OHSS and could only get single transfer due to risk, but had been better over last few days. Sorry to ask you when you will probbaly be on a high but just want to know whether I should phone tomorrow or not. 

Congrats to all other positives and so sorry to the negatives it is a really tough thing to go through   nothing will make you feel better at the moment but hopefully will work the next time, gotta keep trying.
xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Louise

My warmest congratulations honey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

loubey - i knew it!! i knew you would get a BFP!!!! huge congrats  xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Poppykit* ~ i'm so sorry hun......many hugs 

*The2mummies* ~ many hugs to you too and hugs for the back too  Good luck for next month....take care hun xx

*Moraki*  really sorry hun xx
*
Hi SpecialK, Jennie, Lesley, Tessie, Jenbow, Cheriecherry and Kmcg* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck       

*Katy and Louise* ~ congratulations....really fab news  

Sorry for the rubbish catch up everyone....been a bit poorly so I've got a head full of fuzz!!

Much luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Joe all the best for tomorrow  
Moraki  you know there is nothing I can say  
HR  to you too and take care.
Congratulations to Katy and Louise    well done to you both
Kitty fingers crossed and   

sorry if I missed anyone.I'm not thinking clearly after my huge glass of wine 

XXX


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all 

Just trying to catch up on the thread as have been off line for weekend - trying to take my mind of everything.  My heart goes out to all the BFNs       .  You are all in my thoughts and I know it's tough but give yourself time to grieve.

I am also really chuffed for all the BFPs - well done and take it easy  

I also suffered with really bad bloating and constipation with painful bowel movements in week one.  I think being blocked up (sorry about) this puts additional pressure on already sore ovaries.  This week I think I am imagining sore breasts but it's probably because I am poking them so often to see if they are hurting  .  Friday can't come quick enough but the days are dragging and sleep is pretty elusive.  Although I am working - it's more a case of there in body and not mind.

Loads of     to eveyone out there and welcome to all the new 2WWs.  

Keep hanging on in there -  
much love
Suze
xxxx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi KMCG and Suzi - I'm also on the 2ww and I'm massively bloated and bunged up in the bowel department! Seems to be quite common, but K if you're worried I would phone clinic.

Suzi I'm also very much at work in body rather than than mind - only 3 more sleeps for you!  

I've been hoping for that little spot of bleeding that I've read can indicate implantation, but nothing yet....does anyone know how likely it is to get a bfp if there is no spotting?
x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi JenBow

I had et on 19 Nov and start a new job on Monday so yesterday was a mad dash round shops looking for clothes in a bigger size as I cant get into any of my clothes!! My thighs, belly and (.)(.)'s have just exploded    here's hoping it will all be worth it and I will just get bigger and bigger    - as will we all   

I have spoken to many women on this site about "signs" of a   and many of them had not spotting at all and still achieved a   so dont let that get to you at all honey, we are all different. 

Take care

Kirsty x x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Jenbow

I think no spotting is more common than spotting, although everyone different.  I had ET on 13 Nov and around a week later had AF style pains and spotting which I took as a great sign, although woke up this morning and I have horrible AF feelings, not very strong but just there so I know they are there, I'm really stressing now, my clinic have an extra long 17 days before testing so I have to wait till Sunday, not sure if I'll manage though I'm going loopy!

Congratulations to all the BFP's!  It is really great to hear the success stories, helps keep you going!

  to all the BFN's it's torture xx

I am    that these AF pains don't get strong, please let the witch stay away, I've been so positive up till now but am strating to crumble now.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Kirsty   I have been leaving the top button of my trousers undone, and trying to cover it up with longer tops....not a great look and is always a worry that someone will spot it - roll on the maternity wear I say    I had ET on 19th too...how are you feeling?  I am starting to overanalyse every twang big time!

Layla, hang on in there!  I have read about so many ladies who have had AF pains all through the 2ww  and have gone on to have BFPs. Try and relax (easier said than done, I know!)


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi JenBow

I am actually quite chilled, believe it or not. I had such a bad time after ec and felt sore until fri that now I am no longer sore, I am just over the moon! Had such a bad back on Sat I actually thought I had slipped my disc again but it was completely gone on Sun!! Had a few back twinges yesterday but today nothing so far! 

How are you feeling? its such a strange time. after et I felt such an anti-climax, a bit like boxing day. No more jags or injections, just waiting............. really weird   

But saying that, I did have "a moment" this morning when the Pampers advert came on. I was in tears and all I could say to dh about what was wrong was that I wanted one   

Although he has been really supportive, he has been working away and I have joked that already I felt like a single parent! 

Anyway, its good to talk to someone else at the same stage so we can "compare"    

Take care

kirsty x x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Jenbow,

I just love fertility friends, my DH has been away working through the whole process so has been lonely at times and this site has been terrific, although I've driven myself a bit nuts sitting staring at the computer for hours!

I've read loads about people with AF pains getting a positive and that's what I'm trying to hang on to but once you start getting them yourself its a whole different story!!  Mental torture!  Mt OTD is Sunday but have decided that I am going to test Saturday (if   doesn't show her face before then) so that if it is negative I have a couple of days to get my head round it before I go to work, oh and perhaps have a couple of glasses of wine!!!

our more sleeps till test day, I'm so scared, Not sure why anyone would test early, I'm terrified, I like being PUPO so will leave it as long as possible!!


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww Kirsty glad to hear you are feeling much better now - why did you have such a bad time after EC?  I was a bit sore for a couple of days, but now it's just the humungous tummy and a kind of heavy feeling - I think I'm just really aware of that 'area'!

Also crying at random things - had a good old blub when Jodie Kidd got kicked off of Strictly on Sun!  I'm at work but trying not to get too stressed about anything - it really built up when I was off last week

So do you test on Tuesday?  I am testing Monday, wonder why we are different - I had EC Monday 17th, when was yours?x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Layla, I don't know what I'd do with out FF either.  I know what you mean about being PUPO - I just want it to go on for ever - I am loving having something to feel positive about (well today anyway, who knows how I'll feel tomorrow on this nightmare rollercoaster!)


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Jenbow 

I was in agony after ec as the doc flushes out follies 4 times prior to ec and apparently, some of the fluid escaped into my stomach cavity and irritated my diaphragm. I was not told anything about it so when came home, lay down in bed for a couple of hours to sleep off sedation. However, this made the condition worse as fluid continued to rise to my chest.

By 7pm I was in agony and was struggling to breathe so called the hospital and was told to go straight to A&E. I was kept in over night as also had OHSS (!) - worst night of my life LOL

But sooooooooooo much better now and it WILL all be worth it   

My ec was 17th too so no idea why mine is 2 dec - they did orignally say that as I couldnt make it into clinic for blood test on 2 dec due to new job, they would let me come in on 30 nov but then got a letter and a pg test kit telling me to do it at home - and that they are very reliable.............   would obviously much prefer to have it done on sun so i can get my head round the result for more than 30 mins before having to go to work    but if they have decided then i cant do much about it   

Kirsty x x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

hey Kirsty, poor you, what an awful time you had, so glad you are all better now.

Sounds like the clinic have made things quite confusing for you - I was just told 2 weeks after EC I could test, but I guess it varies from clinic to clinc. xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

I tested again this morn. Still neg, but no sign of af! (why is it the neg line on the test stick seems to be shouting at me "give it up- you're not pregnant" )
I feel so in limbo. got woken up by the phone ringing at 4.45 this morn telling me alarm going off at work! Dh went to see if evertything ok, which it was, but i couldn't get back to sleep and got really upset. I know i'm clinging on to the last hope. surely the hpt would show up now if was BFP!

LaylaB Why does your clinic make you wait 17 days? good luck x

Moraki so sorry, it's just not fair we have to go thro all this  

Loubey31 Congrats on BFP x

Lizzy hope you feel better x

Love and hugs to everyone else    

Kittyx


----------



## Pammy24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello to everyone 
On my first ICSI cycle and have become slightly addicted to this 2ww page, log in every day to see how everyones getting on and hoping i can join you all on the two week wait!! (even as i write this still not sure i'll pluck up the courage to post it).

my heart goes out to everyone so far with BFN's i don't have the right words to express how sorry i feel it's just not fair  

and the hugest congrats to everyone with BFP's (it must be soooo exciting)

Had EC on fri 14/11 9 eggs but only 4 mature, started with 3 fertilised eggs on the saturday and spent the whole weekend worrying that they would'nt make it through the weekend. Luckily had 2 left on the Monday 17/11 1x6cell 1x7cell (i wasn't told what grade they were - don't know if thats a good or bad sign)

I'm now  8dp3dt ( i think this is right??) and using 1x400mg cyclogest in the evening - the last two mornings i've woken up absolutely dripping wet through ( even with the window wide open) is this a side effect of the cyclogest?? does anyone know. i'm putting all the weird and wonderful going's on in my body down to the cyclogest as trying not to read into anything too much but these night sweats have come out of the blue.

i'm waffling on now, so in short Having ICSI and my OTD is 2nd dec.

  to everyone whose still waiting never known a week to pass so slowly!!!

Pammy xxxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello ladies

   to all of you with sad news, I'm so very sorry.

and     to all with  

Layla and Jenbow, I'm with you - being PUPO at least means there's hope. I'm due to test tomorrow and part of me really doesn't want to! Stupid or what!!!

On the symptom front - there's really no way of knowing. I find myself worrying if I have pains, bloating etc and worrying when I feel perfectly normal.

Anyway, love and     to all on the 2WW.

Kesha xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Kitty you poor thing, as if the 2WW isn't bad enough your body has decided to make you wait a little longer!!   I feel for you, I'm going mad! I've no idea why my clinic make us wait 17 days but its not fair its an agonising extra 3 days!!  That's why I've decided to test sat, that will be 16 days so should get an accurate result then providing AF doesn't show up before then.

I'm at the loo every 5 minutes at the moment checking!!!!

Pammy welcome to the thread, hope you find it as helpful as I have!  I am alternating between being freezing at night and also soaked through, it seems to be night about at the moment!  I've stopped trying to analyse all these individual things, I clearly don't have a clue what is going on in my body so am at the mercy of time.  Backache is quite bad today as well, could be pregnant could be AF who knows!

Kesha I know what you are saying!!  I'm the same, don't understand the whole testing early thing, I'm terrified to test in case its a BFN!  I will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow   .  Saturday seems like a lifetime away!

Good luck and lots of love to you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Gosh just spent an age reading through and catching up on where everyone is. This tww really puts us through it. I just can't wait for mine to end. 
I have had no more spotting since yesterday morning and am finding it really strange. It was hardly blood at all, but it was bright red. Had some clear cm, sore nipples and the very ocassional sharp twinge in tummy. Apart from that nothing major.

What can I do to keep myself calm. I am feeling so anxious. Keep telling myself that I should be enjoying being PUPO, but maybe cause I know this is my last tx I just want to know one way or another.

Kitty I don't know how you are managing to be so strong. Well done you. Is there no way your clinic can do bloods?

LaylaB I know what you mean about the checking thing. Im controlling myself today, but it is such a worry. xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi ladies, its a BFP for me, I tested yesterday..  Good luck to all the ladies here.     I tested 3 days earlier so am going again tomorow for another blood test 

kittyx, the urine test a lot of times give false negative result. try to stay strong


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats thinkpositive. look after yourself     kittyx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Thinkpositive -      and take care of yourself 

  

Luv K x x


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi 

May I join you lades, had transfer today, now have 2 embryo's on board and in 2ww.

Be great to have some support, as it drives me mad, I always test early, it just gets the better of me.

Best wishes

Marteen
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all
BFN for me 2, af arrived right on time this afternoon, exactly the same time as last month.I am gutted because was actually thinking I might be.


I have already emailed my clinic to go to IVF in January.

Thinkpositive many congrats 

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Chocolate button there is nothing you can do to keep calm!  I've done a lot of Xmas shopping and written all my cards etc, it is the most organised I have ever been in my life!  Don't think I actually have anything else left to do!!  Saturday can't come soon enough, had sore back and mild AF pains today so been panicking more than normal!   don't let AF come.

Joe71   sorry to hear of your BFN, good luck with your IVF x

thinkpositive   you must be on , wishing you all the best for your pregnancy and send some of your positive vibes my way if you don't mind!!

Marteen welcome, you will find this site great, I've loved being on here, what a great help it is when you think you are going insane!!

Any of you ladies that got positives get normal AF pains like they were about to start but they didn't?  If you did pls let me know, it would help!!!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

joe71 sorry to hear your news. Take care love kittyx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Joe71 so sorry hun good luck for January

thinkpositive congratulations on your BFP well done

Kesha I'm due to test tomorrow too so wanted to say good luck to you too xxxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Rachel 78 and Kesha, wishing you so much luck for tomo  

Joe, so sorry hun, stay strong and lots of   vibes for Jan, it's good that you have a plan  

Kitty, how are you so calm? You're amazing! Wishing you all the luck in the world that af stays away and your body is not playing tricks hun  

So much luck to everyone testing tomo, 3 sleeps to go for me and counting  

Jo xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thinkpositive; huge congrats my lovely, you enjoy every minute of it, here's to a happy and healthy 8+ months  

Jo xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Layla -  hang on in there hon! I   AF stays away 

Joe71 - so sorry to hear of your BFN   its all so unfair but please stay strong. Good luck for January 

Kittyx- hang on in there hon.

thinkpositive - Congratulations on your BFP!!    Wishing you all the best  

I wont be logging on for a while now its all over for me this time round (OTD today and of course it was a BFN)   hopefully I'll start a FET asap in the new year (hoping 2009 will make me a mummy) given my clinic wont do this before Xmas  

Good luck to all of you I will be thinking of you all and   there will be BFPs all round.

Lots of love and babydust to you all


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Aww thanks Moraki, wishing you all the best for your next round of treatment.  I'm really praying that AF stays away, am going to test Saturday if she doesn't show by then.

Fingers crossed.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinkpositive - wonderful news I am so thrilled for you  

I need some of those positive vibes today... its not been a good one for me - bad stomach cramps this morning and then off and on all day.  Been at work so been trying to keep it together.  Neighbour's husband came round earlier (neighbour recently gave birth to third healthy baby in almost as many years) and I could hardly speak to him.  DH out at football tonight, feel like bursting into tears and just burnt my tea  .

Reading through all the mails does as ever make me feel a bit better and trying to hang on to all the   from everyone else's comments.

So sorry to hear your news Joe71   and hope AF stays away for you Layla  

To everyone testing tomorrow and later in the week -    - try to get some sleep  

all my love
Suze
xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Joe71    very best to you in Jan with IVF.I will keep an eye out for you.Enjoy Christmas


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm off to bed ladies, got a really bad pain in one side, round about where my ovary would be, hope I can get some sleep.  No AF today so that's good I suppose.  Just three more days to go and test day on Sat.

Good luck for tomorrow mornings testers I'll be on to see your results xxxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Rachael, thanks and the very best of luck to you too xxx

And thank you to all for your kind wishes for tomorrow.

Joe71 - I'm so sorry  

Thinkpositive - hurrah  

   to all 

Kesha xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Good news for me its a   can't believe it, and I don't want to get too excited as I know its very early days but I can't believe how lucky I am to get this result.

Thanks for all your encouragement over the last few weeks off to work now so will catch up later xxxxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

oh great new rachel , 
kesha, I hope you will have the same BFP as rachel, good luck.
for me its friday, am not able to sleep i wake up at 4 am everyday......soon it will be over

goodluck to all who are testing,
sorry for all who got BFN, there is no words to make it better, but hang on there am sure one day it will BFP for you

love to all
hanadiz


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations Rachel, thats fab news.  
Hanadiz - I test Friday also and am bricking myself. Hoping its gonna be 3rd time lucky!!
Good luck to all. xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Cath,
well i have no symptoms at all but still feeling positive , i just cant sleep anymore.
wish the best on friday, did u test early? i didnt as i promised myself not to do so, its hard but i am keeping it up.
r u on gestone injections or cyclogest?

hopefull BFP to all who will test on friday and to all who will test ...............
hanadiz


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations to all BFP's and so sorry to all BFN's   - life can be so cruel...............

My night sweats have returned with avengance and my boobs are so sore - last night had to sleep on my back as they were too sore to lie on side (!) - dont know if these are good signs or not! But we would go barmy trying to work everything out!

Hope everyone is coping alright at this really stressful time.  Oh man, GMTV is showing a woman who had 18 mc and now just had a wee baby - miracles can happen    

Take care

Kirsty xx x x


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Congrats to all the BFP and big hugs to all the BFN.  Hang in their those stil 2ww.ing.
I am down to test tomorrow but can test today as it is 14days since basting.  Dont know whether to or not - i want to know but as soon as I see the BFN its all over.  Should I pretend a bit longer , hanging on to that bit of hope?  I wont be lucky enough to get a positive first time... not me.  IS it too soon - oh my lord I am going mad!!!!  


Sorry I wil shut up - you guys have your own worries.

Have a good day.

Sarah
xx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Sarah

Its a tough one - to test or not to test! I am 6 days away so I dont know what I would do in your position - but at this time I think I would bottle out of it and wait till tomorrow - as long as I dont know, I can remain positive! 

But honey, you have as much chnace as everyone else to get your BFP 1st time - this is my 1st cycle too and I am willing and praying that wont need my 2nd go and someone else on the waiting list can get seen quicker as I am done and dusted LOL

Hang in there chick and let us know what you do and OF COURSE the outcome!

Lots of luv and big      

Kirsty x


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Huge congrats Rachel78, you must be on  

Hoping it's the same for Kesha today too  

Hanadiz and Cath.......I test Fri too,   ing for bfp's for everyone this week  

Good luck to everyone else and huge   to those who have had bfn's, there are no words  

Jo xxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Rachel, congratulations on your BFP 

...unfortunately, I got a BFN this morning   but thank you all for your support and kind wishes.

Good luck to all still on the 2WW - I'll check in to see how you all are soon.

Kesha xxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Kesha, i'm so very sorry hun, there are no words to help but I'm sending you a huge  
Thinking of you  
Jo xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Kesha, nothing i can say will help but my heart goes out to you honey x x x  

x k x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Kesha    so sorry hun, hope you get through things ok, you have a large glass of wine at the weekend, might help a tiny wee bit.

Rachel78 Congratulations!  Well done to you, enjoy being pergnant!!  Yay.

Hang in there all you other ladies, I look forward to hearing your good news this week.  I will be testing Saturday so I'll keep you posted.  Had AF pains yesterday but none today so fingers still firmly crossed!

Take care all xxxx


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello there

just jumping in here. I have 2 lovely 5 year old daughters from my last batch of IVF/ICSI cycles (3rd attempt!). I then had another cycle in Feb (BFN). I am currently on my last attempt (am now 44 and decided that this is it!). Had EC at Lister on Tuesday 18th Nov, and ET (3 grade1 8cell embies) on Friday. They didn't tell me which day to test, but I guess it is 2 week anniversary of EC ie Tuesday 2nd?

Anyway.. have big sore boobs... top button not do-uppable on trousers..pessaries feel as if they constantly leaking out.. tummy totally bloated.. feeling nausea even tho way too early for any signs.. knicker watching for the implantation bleed.. constantly hoping praying for a last miracle... hoping then kicking myself etc.. it is a terrible time isn't it?

I assume having 'fun' is allowed?   Can't remember from last times.. but was very teary whilst in the middle of having my 'fun' since before EC! (sorry TMI!) How weird is that? 

Anyway.. here is hoping and praying we all get a BFP.. 

Fazworld


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi girls, I had one more BETA test today and its 150 units!!!!!!            

I cant believe it, am soooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi everyone 
well been back now ive got 1 @19mm still one @12mm 1 @13mm and 1 @17mm and endo now 8mm
so it basting on friday   PLEASE STICK    so my OTD will be my brothers birthday 13th DEC 
 GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT R TESTIN TODAY AND THE NEXT FEW DAYS


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kesha - I am so sorry. Its so cruel. I will probably be joining you in 2 days time as I can feel af pains are coming. 
Jo - Good luck for Fri also.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Kesha so sorry hun take care xxx


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

I everyone thought I'd share some good news.  I ended up going to my local walk in centre last as was getting unbearable pain in my back.  Could be OHSS or Cyst but as pain has worn off by this morning they just sent me home for some rest.  While in the hospital they did a hcg blood test and mine is 600 so I got a   

I have to do a HPT on my OTD on sat and go for another blood test next weds to make sure the hcg level is increasing because of my past history of 2 ectopic pregnanies but I am so happy and now   everything is going to be OK from here on.

Dreams really do come true lots of   to everyone still waiting.  Hoping your dreams come true too.


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats Jade_T - heres hoping that is what my unbearable bachache is too


----------



## Jade_T (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks xSpecialKx sending lots of   your way. Hope u get a nice  .  When is your OTD?


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Jade_T and thanks LOL

OTD is next Tue, had such a bad back on Sat I could hardly stand and was trying to contact my dad to arrange a reiki session as I thought my disc had came out again, I really was in that much pain, but Sunday morning - it had gone - it was really strange, but it has started to niggle again today so I dont know either way! 2ww is torture aint it?!?!?!

Congrats again, you must be over the moon!

x Kirsty x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Jade_T    , I too have a very sore back so am taking that as a poaitive sign now!!!  So pleased for you and it gives me a little boost every time I log on here and see a BFP!  Well done. I test Saturday so wish me luck xxxxx


----------



## nicki_noodle (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all, hope you don't mind if I join you

I'm on horrible 2ww - test on Monday 1st Dec - today have started having back ache so wasconvinced it was AF - but after readimg your posts feel a bit more positive that it could mean a   is coming my way.  Also had really sore boobs and terrble wind from the torpedoes (sorry TMI)

Good luck to you all 
xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

hi LaylaB & nicki_noodle

I have never been so happy to have a sore back    

Although I have a few signs of AF, i never normally get sore back with AF - so I am remaining positive!    

LaylaB - good luck for saturday

nicki_noodle - good luck for monday - I am a whole 24 hours after you argh!!!!!!!!!!!! longest 2weeks EVER!!!

k x x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

congrats to all who had BFP,
I know i am being holding on and feeling positive, i also promised myself not to test early but today i just couldnt keep a straight face. i am been crying all afternoon, sneaked into the loo and did a test it was negative......
i know my test is on friday morning could it turn positive??
i feel no symptoms of anything totally nothing, may be of the gestone 100mg daily injection that i am taking
i had et on the 18th Nov 2 balst embroys?? do you think thats it for me or there is still hope??
anyone who had blast transfer and tested 2 days early and it was negative then turned positive otd

please help me its my 5th try and i was trying to do things different this time hoping for the best.........

still praying for a miracle
hanadiz


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to all who have BFPs!!!! Its my official test day on Friday 28th, started bleeding properly today so not holding out much hope - this has been the longest 2 weeks ever!!!!

Lea x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Lea, but until you get the test results there is still hope


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Great news on the BFP Rachel - chuffed to bits for you  
Kesha - so sorry, take care  
Hanadiz - don't lose hope just yet, I have heard of people who have tested early getting a later BFP.   for you 

Me - had a better day than yesterday, reading all   encouragement on FF really helps  

Still can't read the symptons so have to hang on til Friday for the PT.  

Good luck and love to all the other testers.  Hope and   it's all good news 
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Joe* ~ i'm sorry hun.......many hugs 

*Kesha* ~ many hugs to you too....take care 

*Moraki*  stay posting hun, there's lots of places on here you can find a home while you are waiting for your next tx xx

*Layla/Suze* ~ take a look here.........AF type pains are really common and lotsof people get them and still go on to get BFPs...

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Thanks *Kitty* ~ how are you getting on?

*Hi Pammy, Marteen, FazWorld, Dona-Marie and Nicki* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck     
*
Thinkpositive, Rachel and Jade* ~ that's fab news for you all.....congratulations   

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

After a slight amount of spotting on Monday and nothing at all yesterday I have had some more spotting today. I waited to see if it got heavier and about 6ish I had some cm with red through it. I called clinic as the amount had increased and I said I was convinced it was the start of AF. They said that although official test day is Sat I could come in tomorrow and they would do blood test.  At last check spotting has almost gone again and apart from a tiny spot there is nothing. 
This is so emotional I am really struggling to cope. My boobs are killing me and I have virtually no pains/cramps at all. The odd twinge now and again.
I am so confussed and don't know what to do or whether there is still any hope.


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Chocolate button hang in there, it's not over until you get AF and a BFN so try to stay positive.  I know it's easier said than done but hang in there.  I've not got AF yet but got AF pains for sure and am slowly crumbling!!   .  Trying my best to hang in there till Saturday.  DH home tomorrow which I am really glad of, I will be able to do his head in for the next couple of days!!

SpecialK thanks for your good wishes, I do get a sore back with AF and all the other symptoms I am currently having too so it is really confusing!  Roll on Saturday, actual OTD is 30th but that is 17 days post ET so I figure I'll be ok to do it Saturday.  Put myself out of my misery!

Lizzie thanks for that but I think I must have read that thread about 20 times!!!  It does help though!!

Suzihall hang in there, only two more sleeps till your test, nearly there hun, it's impossible to read the signs, it's too confusing as most early pregnancy signs are also signs that AF might be coming - SOOOO UNFAIR!!!!

Lea Lea its not over till you test hun, hang in there, in the meantime   .

Hanadiz same goes for you, I'm not sure about blasts etc but just hang in there till your test date xxx


Nikinoodle welcome and sending you lots of    .

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow.  Will be back to hear more good news hopefully xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hello again,

thanks to all who keeps encouraging to keep hoping, i just looked at the note from the clinic it says 16 days after the ec which was dont on 13th of nov, that is sat 29, but by mistake they wrote friday 28, so i may be tested 4 days early......

now i have a bit of hope, thanks to all of you

hanadiz


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hello all , i have been on 2ww and posted on the thread early on but for over a week ive been poppin in to catch up on all the activity and its been such a rollercoster !!! congratulations to all the bfps and hugh  for those with bfn.my 2ww has gone quite quick i have continued to work and haven't changed anything apart from no alcohol. yesterday and day before ive had af pain cramps and backache my usual before the witch arrives. and today is test day ive just returned from hosp and have to wait till afternoon for the results im not hopeful but will wait and see . very best of luck to everyone else this week bfps all round although i haven't posted much you ve all been in my thoughts take care will update later lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx just seen your post hanadiz wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

goodluck lisa, I hope and pray you get   , we all deserve it but I guess in turns  

hanadiz


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

aw thanks hanadiz  just feels like a never ending nightmare all this but we keep going cause it will be worth it in the end.. gotta keep strong gotta keep fighting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

bfn for us..................... got to take my own advice keep strong and keep fighting . best of luck to everyone else takecare xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

so sorry to hear that......... 
hopefully next time it will be positive , take it easy as i know its not

hanadiz


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi ladies its vicky. can anyone help me cause im alittle confussed ive done an early test an had a bfn so can it change some of these ladies are saying yes but i dont think its going to change but i wish it does cause ill be so happy. this is just me wondering if things can change for the best. my head as been in the shed since i had that bfn. i should have left it well alone i now. but please god let there be some happiness in my life. im so alone and my hubby will be so gutted to if it turns out to be a bfn. please please please let it be a bfp.


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi vicky how early did you test ? when did you have your ET ?


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi vicky,
i test early too and it was -ve and hoping it will be positive by sat, i tested on wednesday (4 days early)
but hoping on sat it will be positive, am very tired of trying, waiting and hoping..........

what day is ur test date and how old where ur embroys when they were transfere??

hanadiz


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Pendleberyl sorry to hear of your BFN.  Stay strong and prepare yourself for the next step xxx

I am still getting AF pains on and off, so scared it is going to come, just can't bear it!  Only two more sleeps till test day    .  Please send me some positive vibes as I'm struggling now!!

Vicky your result can change you have tested tooooo early!!   .  Wait till OTD hun you will hopefully get your much wanted BFP xxx

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Evening ladies

Good luck to Jo, Cath, Suzihall, Lea and Chocolate Button for tomorrow    

and to Layla and hanadiz for Saturday     (and anyone I've missed!)

 I'm so sorry, Pendleberyl, do take care x

Congrats to the BFP's and masses of         to you all!

Kesha xxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you. Good luck to Jo, Suzihall, Lea Choc Button, Layla and Hanadiz.

Pendleberyl, so sorry, words fail me.

xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pendleberry, I'm so sorry hun, sending you a huge  

Cath and Kesha, thankyou  

Bucket loads of luck to everyone else testing tomo Cath, Suzihall, Lea and Chocolate Button, hoping for lots of bfp's all round 

Jo xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Not feeling so great tonight, AF pains getting stronger,   and been flying off the handle at the smallest thing (like PMT), really cracking up right at the end.  I know it's not over till BFN or AF but struggling with the positivity today.  DH doesn't help either, he just got home tonight from offshore and his reaction to me saying I have period pains is "oh well, it will happen eventually, even AF comes this time we can do it again"  AAAARRRGGGHHH he hasn't got a clue, shame, I suppose it is different for men, they don't go through the physical as well as the emotional aspect of the treatment.  Sometimes feel so alone on this journey but I'm glad I have this site, where I can vent my frustrations!

my (.)(.) are very sore, I do usually get that with AF but they are a lot sorer than normal so I suppose there are still some positive points.  Sorry if I am being pessemeistic, I'm normally quite upbeat and have done pretty well through the whole treatment but am struggling with the last couple of days before testing.

Today is actually 14 days post ET so Saturday will be 16 days post ET, clinic want me to wait till Sunday but I fully intend to drink a lot of rose wine on Saturday night (if not pregnant!) so am putting myself out of my misery one way or another on Saturday morning. I didn't buy any tests today just in case I accidentally used one tomorrow morning!   Will be having an early night tomorrow so I can get up Sat morning and do the deed.

Lots and lots of luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow, I will be waiting on your news, hopefully BFP's all round.

Sending you all lots of     and hoping you are all feeling better than me tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to all the encouragement from everyone - you are all wonderful    And Lizzy thanks for all your support - the thread is a great boost  

Layla  - I empathise completley, I too have sore (.)(.) but cramping pains in lower abdomen - just got to keep +ve and   for good news.

Pendleberyl, I'm so sorry hun - take care of yourself  

Good luck to Vicky, Jo, Cath, Lea and Chocolate Button for tomorrow and Layla, Hanadiz for Sat       .  Hope I have not missed anyone.

Kesha - thanks hun - hope you are keeping strong x

Sending you all lots of     and much love

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Had bloods done at clinic today, but before thay caled back AF was in full flow.
A very difficult nght tonight and the next few weeks will be tough. This was our last tx.  
Time to move on to a different route.

Good Luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh no Chocolate Button I am so sorry    , I really don't know what to say other than my thoughts are with you.  I am getting quite strong AF pains too so I'm not too confident, it is so hard, almost unbearable.  

You take care of yourself and make sure your DH gives you some tlc over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

morning, 
sorry for the BFN, its such a sad news. please take it easy and dont blame yourself for anything (cos i always do) i know how hard it is. i know u will get your turn with BFP, when its ur turn, i guess it makes feel better that its by turns and we all are going to be BFP one day.

layla, i know how u feel about ur hubby cos mine is the same. they cant feel or understand what we go through. they dont know how to handle emotions and feelings. mine DH is in south korea so you can imagine how hard it is for me. sont worry and sure he is as worried as you are but this is the best they can show any kind of emotions................ poor us we have to go through everything and they just donate  , well thats life...........
good luck for tom
good luck for today
good luck for everyday

i am just falling apart, cant sleep, cant eat, just tired..........and worried that i have no symptoms at all nothing

hanadiz


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi - well I test today and its  a BFN as I thought.  

Good luck to all testing


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Sorry I have missed a few days, and sorry I have not got the time this morning to check back through the posts.  BFN for me on Wed and Thurs.  Still no AF though - cant understand it.  Hosp said to test again if nothing over weekend and to ring them to go for scan either way.

I am a bit worried now - what is going on

Congrats to all those BFP's and love to those BFN's.

Early days for us - does it get any easier the more time you do it>  Costly for us too as we do not get the opportunity of NHS so have to pay for it all privately.


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i called the hospital and they told  me to test today and it was -ve,
so i guess its over for me
no AF symptoms or anything.........
i will call them again now and see

sorry for me and everyone who got BFN

hanadiz


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hanadiz & Choccy

I am so sorry. Got no words to describe how unfair this is.

 

x K x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hanadiz thank you for your support, so sorry that you are showing BFN, is it possible that it is too early for you to have a positive??  

Sjane you are left in a kind of limbo, it's horrible but I suppose while you are in limbo there is always hope    hang in there, again is it possible you might have tested too early for a ++ to show?

Cath34    , so sorry to hear of your BFN.  I hope you can stay strong and wish you luck for whatever you try next.

Good luck to any other ladies testing today, I'm getting real nervous for tomorrow, wasn't even tempted to test this morning as too scared it's a BFN!  Help, I'll be back later xxxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Layla

No idea if its too early - dont know enough yet as its only first go, learning slowly.  I am now on day 36 of cycle and 15 days past basting? Is that and use?

I am going   by the minute!!!

Keep smiling though eh? 

xx


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

BFN for us this morning.  Devastated    No AF yet but last time it just turned up two days after BFN so I am expecting the same.

My thoughts are with all the other BFNs, give yourself some time and good luck with whatever you do next.

We have follow up appt at clinic on Mon but can't really think about anything right now.

Good luck to everyone still expecting results today or testing over the weekend.

XXXXXX


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Suzi so sorry to hear your news  and sorry to all the other BFNs my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

MORNING ALL 

its offical im PUPO again this time i asked about dh  nurse said it was 137 million b4 wash and 135 million after wash is that good or did i hear wrong and she said 37 and 35 anyway dh has huge grin on his face 
 to all that tested


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Very sorry for your BFN Suzihall


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

SJane if I were you I'd just be smiling because AF hasn't shown yet!  It is too hard to work out when actual period is due on these treatment cycles as you have drugs etc interfering with your system so Keep smiling, you never know you may have had a late implanter!  

SuziHall   , so sorry for your BFN, I test tomorrow and am getting very scared.  Had AF pains the last few days so it's hard to stay positive.

Dona Marie, welcome, hope your 2WW flies by for you xxxx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Layla, you're doing really well, hang on in there!  I've blown you some bubbles for luck!!

I test on Monday, and I am on serious knicker watch, is ridiculous.  feeling completely normal - have had the occassional AF twinge but that's about it.  Gosh the last few days are soooo hard - but on the other hand I don't want to test cos love being PUPO. Arghh! xx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi JenBow

I feel the same as you. As you know had EC same day but OTD not till day after yours and like you have no af pains or any other symptons at al, although I am sore from peeing so often and wiping too much      The pessaries make you think that af has arrived and its such a relief to realise that she hasnt  

I am scared about testing too. Although 2ww has been hard, I frightened for OTD incase its a BFN and its all over, I am enjoying the prospect of maybe being pregnant and dont want it to end...............................

   to everyone due to test soon and more    to all BFN's.

x K x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

K - we can do it - we're in it together!!  I know what you mean about the pessaries, I keep getting that 'warm' sensation down there (TMI)  and going into panic mode.  Is not good, need to relaaaax!


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I'm so sorry to all who have tested bfn  
Hang in there everyone else who are due to test over the next few days.

Well it's a   for me today, I have a scan in 2 weeks, so trying to stay calm and collected.
Thankyou all for your support and I will pop in and see how everyone is going over the next few weeks.

Good Luck to you all  
Jo xxx


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 

Jenbow, Layla and SpecialK - I need to join you for a   Good luck to us all over the w/e.

I am on serious kn*ckerwatch.. have been getting AF twinges every now and then these past few days.. and thanks to those darned pessaries, I keep blowing front wind (sorry tmi).. and wonder what else may have blown out...(sorry way way tmi)  

Then of course the wiping.. and again to make sure and again to make double sure... 

I know I have been here  enough times, but I just feel I'm going a bit doo-lally at the mo. I think OTD is Tuesday-ish.. that would be right wouldn't it 14 days after EC = same weekday = Tuesday?

Oh and Ali27, my twins are aged 5 and just started school this year..  

Sorry about the BFN's Suzi and others
Congrats YellowRose
welcome Dona to being PUPO

Hi everyone else...and keep smiling ladies..  
Fazworld


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Jo1983

congrats on your BFP, it is nice to see it after so many BFN's and makes me realise that some of us will be lucky and get our dreams.

Well done and enjoy   

x K x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Fazworld

Welcome to Knicker watch      

I know what you mean, we all going a bit     but    it will all be worth it!

My ec was on a Monday and et on a wed n OTD is Tue!!! So NO idea how they work things out - others on here had ec same day as me have otd on the Mon but mine is day later! Oh well, another day of being PUPO wont hurt I suppose    Just may make me a little more nuts tho   

But as long as we all keep smiling and having     and laughing at our quirky little ways, we will all be fine xx 

x K x


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

hi ladies,
not posted on here before !

special k - we have the same dates for ec and et. when is your test date or shoukd i say when you think you might test   xx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome CJSKY!

My OTD id 2 Dec and i am determined NOT to test before that - couldnt handle the torture and torment of BFN then thinking maybe its coz tested too early etc so will just wait - actually like being PUPO so will hang on!!

What about you? What you going to do? How are you feeling?

Kirsty x


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

yes my test date is exactly the same - i was kinda thinking of testing on monday tho - i know its naughty but i dont work on a monday i i figure i would have the day to sort my head out ! 

surely that one little tiny day wont make too much difference  

i feeling ok today - had loads of pains the last few days so been a bit of a mess but having a calm few hours ( if you know what i mean !)  ( like it will pass and i will be a nervous wreck again in about an hour  

what about you , how is your symtom spotting going ! x


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

gy the way i didnt mean to put them smilies at bottom of page - just this silly hyper sensitive lap top -


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

hi CJSKY

LOL! I no pains, cramps sore (.)(.)'s or nothing - dont know if that good sign or not!!! I am analysing everything and still no answers LOL!! Just knicker checking every 30 mins or so    

Had a good sign last sat tho - back was breaking - had been up with sickness and diahorrea on the Fri night and was freezing all day Sat - been told day 5 is the optimum day for implanatation for the size of embryos put back in and these symptons are encouraging but all we can do is wait........................................  

I am excited thinking that I could be pg after 5 years of trying but sooooooooooooo scared to get too excited incase it all comes crashing down - thats why I too scared to test early - want to be PUPO as long as poss coz then I cant have BFN    - if you know what I mean!!

take care

x K x


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

special - i  know exactly what you mean   

am quite happy sitting here PUPO  !! dont need any nasty tests breaking our bubble - but if the test going to bring good news (WHICH IT IS !!) then maybe they not nasty !    

lots of love anyway and good luck xx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

CJSKY  - I'm the same dates wise as you and special K and I've been told to test on Monday, so think it should be OK? I've even been toying with the idea of Sunday....but am really going to try and hold out if get that far with no AF !!  I've just had a quick read some of your diary - the bit about your new shoes made me chuckle!   xx


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

hi jenbow,!

gosh its confusing with all these slightly different dates isnt it . i want to be strong like special k but i cant really see me getting passed monday without testing. if i get that far that is. 

how have you been feeling ?

cj x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes all so confusing and I'm not exactly thinking too clearly at the mo!

I've been pretty much symptom free, other than a few AF ish twangs over the last few days - scares the life out of me! xx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey girls

I start a new job on Mon at 10.30 and would rather do test on Mon as will have more time to get head round result rather than wait till tue as start at 8.30am then! 

But I scared...............................


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

hi specialk, 
i cant believe what i have just read!! 

goodness me. i am gobsmacked ! probably i will get shouted at for encouraging you to test a little bit early but think you are right to test monday. thats a lot for you to deal with, new job and all . goodness me. good luck, good luck good luck good luck !!!!!!
     
x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

hi  CJSKY

     i will call clinic tomorrow and ask then their opinion - i such a wuss


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Jenbow thanks for that, bubbles much appreciated!

Joe1983     !!!!  You must be over the moon.

Fazworld   right back at ya!  I'm putting myself out of my misery tomorrow OTD is Sunday but my ET was 13 Nov, clinic make us wait an agonising 17 days so tomorrow will be 16 post ET so should get the most accurate result.  Really scared to burst the PUPO bubble but I need putting out of my misery!  can't cope any longer.

Good luck to everyone else testing this weekend, I'll be back tomorrow with my results - Eeeeek!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi hope you dont mind me popping in.  i have only just discovered this thread  

my otd is tomorrow but i am positive af is about to start and have had a bit of spotting today.  i have also been knicker checking once every 30 mins for the last 4 days and have drove myself mad today,  just broke down sat at my desk  

Really wish i had discovered you girls sooner

Good luck to you all      

Emma


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

SpecialK & others contemplating early testing

Just lurking as I have ET on Sunday so thought I'd find out what is happening over here in anticipation and couldn't leave again w.o. letting you know that one day can make a difference to your test result. I tested a day early last time and went through an agonising day of depression for it to magically turn positive the next day on my OTD (unfortunately m/c though). There were quite a few girls the same on my last round where it showed negative right up until the day before.

Just to make sure you are prepared that if you test early it may not show you anything,

Diane x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning everyone!  My eyes pinged open at 6.30 and despite DH pleading with me to have a lie in, was wide awake so thought i would pop on here to see how you all are.

Layla, thinking of you this morning....any news yet?  

Littleblackdress, welcome, and   for you too today

specialk -  will be interested to hear what your clinic say, considering we are tx twins! Well, triplets, along with CJSky - how are you both today?  

I'm still on obsessive knicker watch - of course.  Meeting my mum for lunch today so will hopefully be a bit of distraction although I think I know what the main topic of conversation will be...!

Have a lovely weekend everyonex


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all

I feel soooooooooooooooo bad today - have really bad feeling. My head is pounding so I think AF is on its way - i am in tears just at thought of it - and one of my best cycle buddies texted me this morning to say her AF arrived fulol force this morning and her test was negative. Its so heartbreaking. There is nothing I can say or do to help and feel so useless...........  

But I positive my af on its way. 

Thanks Diane for your advice and I wont be testing early - far too scared now - going into Glasgow today and going to see West Side Story - OMG I am going to cry my eyes out   

Hope everyone else is doing better than me and have a good weekend

Off to re-apply makeup and try to gather my thoughts

      

x Kirsty x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Aw kirsty   sorry you feel so bad today -  hang on in there, remember that pre AF signs can be the same as BFP signs.West side story sounds like a very good plan - you can let it allll out!  I'm hoping strictly will do it for me tonight - for some reason I find it really emotional - well I know why, cos I'm mad and emotionally doolally.x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey JenBow

early pg symptons same as af? I didnt know that - I am hoping and praying that you are right


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

hey - yeah just been reading Zita West's book and she says how all the symptoms we get could be the sign of AF but equally could be signs that you are pregnant - the only way to be sure is to test  xx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi there

Thanks for all your lovely kind congratulations  

Just wanted to try and help reassure you all that I had bad af pains all last week and still have them today. I have a 5 year who was conceived naturally and I swore blind af was on its way as the pains were unbearable, was in shock when i realised i was pregnant. My boobs are terribly sore today and have been all of 2ww and i still have af pains now, so try to stay calm as this can be a great sign ladies.....I'm proof.....and I only had 1 embie put back too  

Love and luck to all

Jo xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my god ladies its a   for me!!  I can't believe it!!!  

Can I just say to all you ladies with AF pains I thought AF was about to start, was convinced as the pains were EXACTLY the same!!  Still getting them now but when I did the test this morning the two lines came up immediately!!!!  No need to wait 3 minutes, I just can't stop smiling!

SpecialK please hang in there I am so living proof that AF pains don't always mean the witch is coming!

My DH is stressing, he is sure there is more than one bubba in there but I'm not thinking much further ahead than today at the moment!!  Just trying to take it in and I'm not being greedy, one baby would be all I'm after!!

Good luck to all you ladies still to test and thank you all so much for your support during this really tough time.

Lots of love LaylaB

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

LaylaB, Jo


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

LaylaB, 

Just nipping in here to say WOW, huge congratulations to you and your DH!!it's wonderful to see such great news... and a huge bonus it's 2 in there.... delighted for you.    

We are currently on our 2ww, had ET last Saturday, so 1 week to go!!

Very best of luck to everybody testing in the next few days.

Boots xxxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your congrats Boots, obviously we are not sure if there are two bubs in there but they certainly put back two embryos so there is always a chance!  I'm not fussed either way, would be a shock if it is twins and at the same time would be overjoyed with one little miracle.  I wish you all the best on the last half of your 2WW, it can be a drag, mine felt like forever but now seems like it was worth the wait!

Diane72 thanks also.  Can't stop skipping about the house like a loon!!!

Will keep popping in to see how you are getting on xxx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

[fly]   [/fly]
Congratulations LaylaB


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Layla

*HUGE CONGRATS HUN!!!!! * 

Here's hoping to happy and healthy 8+ months for us both 

Jo xxx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Jo and LaylaB  

Sure you both must be in cloud nine... enjoy your coming months and stay healthy


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah go Layla!  That's fab news woo hoo!   Hey - maybe the bubbles brought you luck!  If anyone fancies blowing me a few i could do with all the luck I can get... !!

Well so far so good for me today  , just got to get through tonight and tomorrow and can then test.  I will be leaving it til late tomorrow to purchase the pee sticks - am a bit wierd and feel like I'm tempting fate to get them too early - or I might have one buried in a drawer somewhere so will have to dig it out!

Nearly time for my fix of reality tv xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

LaylaB -       I  am sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!

Well no sign of   as yet and headache gone - just sat through west Side Story in theatre and didnt cry (?!) but feel a bit better and yes LaylaB you are proof that AF/PG symptons are very similar. Just 2 more days to wait...............................     

Hi to everyone else - off to watch Strictly!

Luv Kirsty x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Jen Bow- I blew you some bubbles for luck! and while I was at it SpecialK I blew you some too!


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

oh hon ty x x x x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Diane - bubbles back atcha lovely! xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Jenbow, just spotted you're close to testing - we spoke a few months back on fsh thread - hope the Lister have done the job for you - wishing you massive luck for OTD!  blown you some bubbles too - fingers crossed


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

just wondering if I can join you all, I had EC at the Lister on 22nd, and 2, 8 cell embies put back on day 3 so 25th. I have been fine so far, fairly calm and collected until this morning when my toothpaste and coffee tasted funny and I became sure it meant I was pregnant until I realised it was far to early for symptoms and plummeted back down to earth, and i have been up an down all day looking for evidence that you can get symptoms that soon   . This time next week I will know one way or another ......


Hope I can join you in this crazy wait

Pam


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh ladies thank you so much for all your congrats, I have blown some bubbles for good luck and I have also made a point of sending out     .

This next bit is for anyone who is testing next week :

                  

I seriously hope you all get you  , I will be looking back to check on you all.

Much love

LaylaB

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Despite my BFN last week Im back on the thread to see how you have all been getting on as I have been thinking of and   for you all ... your support and kindness through my own 2ww hasnt been forgotten 

(... also finding it hard to just get on with everyday life at the mo, cant think of anything but the failed tx cycle and the wait until the next cycle can begin)

Love to those BFN's   

Congrats to all those BFP's, Im thrilled for you  

Goodluck to all those still waiting to test  

Cheriecherry - hang on in there honey!  

T x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG girls I have just had such a horrible night!  I woke up at 3am with really strong AF pains, and lay there for half and hour convinced it was all over, got a bit upset -went to the loo and - phew, nothing.  Then had horrible really vivid dreams that it was all over and woke again at 6 with even stronger pains..but still nothing.  Arrrgh this is driving me mad I'm   I get through today, but this is the first time this tx I have had quite strong pains - up til now they have been mild and a bit different from 'normal' pains....don't know what to think - they really feel like the familiar 'AF is on the way' pains.  In a bit of a panic now....

Juicy, hello - I remember you from the FSH thread, you gave me some really lovely support there - how are you - wow 17 weeks already!  Yes the Lister have done a great job getting me PUPO for the 1st time, just need to get a good result tomorrow now eeeeeeek!

Moraki, nice to hear from you, thanks for your lovely message of support, take really good care of yourself .

Pam, welcome to the thread, you'll find loads of support hear to get you through the madness of the 2ww xxxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi all - sorry ihave not had chance ot post much this weekend - AF arrived yesterday the BFN is correct!!!!  Having scan tomorrow before I can start my clomid agan.  DOnt know why this is??

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

All the BFN's lets keep positive - it will be our turn one day!!!

Hugs to all.

Sarah

x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can I ask for some advice? As you know I am due to test on Tue morning as I start new job tomorrow (argh!) I am unable to make it to clinic for blood test. 

I am freaking out thinking that I will have only a very short time to get head result, either way, before having to get into work for 8.30am. I was thinking about doing test tomorrow morning as I dont start till 10.30am but now I have just thought that I could test on Monday night, after work so will have all night to absorb result.

Would this make much of a difference to result do you think? And will it make a difference me doing test at night and not doing with 1st pee of the day??

OMG I am freaking out with worry here - about new job and result    

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

kirsty x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Although I have semi-joined you in the last day or so I hoped I could 'officially' join you now. I had ET today, 2 x blastocyst and for the first time got some       (5), which I'm over the moon with as I didn't have any frosties the last two rounds. My official test date is 10th December.

SpecialK, what day will Monday be post-egg collection? As you know one day CAN make a difference but clinics do reco. different times before OTD, some are more cautious others do it at 'the minimum time' so perhaps you should discuss it with them. I can't preach though as you know I did break the rules and tested too early last time!  

Also I know its a nightmare when you are starting a new job but you'd be surprised at how human people can be. I miscarried on my first day of my current job at the beginning of this year and had no choice but to tell them as I had to go for an ERPC etc. but actually they were very understanding and I think I blew it up in my own head more than I should have done. I know its easier said than done but try not to stress and stay relaxed.

Sarah, sorry to hear your news  

JenBow   good luck tomorrow!

Hello Pam, congratulations on the transfer!

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all

Congrats to all BFP and sorry to those with BFN.

I tested for 4 days all BFN and clinic told me to stop pesseries but af didn't arrive til 5 days after OTD. 
Got a follow up app on 10th dec but not sure what to do next. Feel like the last 7 weeks were a figment of my imagination, not to mention all the other treatment. Thank god for xmas.

Good luck to evryone take care kittyx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Moraki   so nice of you to pop back in to see how others are doing.  Sending a lot of love your way and I hope to goodness that you yhave a success story next time.  How long do you have to wait until you get your next cycle?

Jenbow hang in there I am   for you.

SJane   so sorry for your BFN x

Kittyx   as well xxx

Good luck to everyone still to test xxxxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kitty,

Sending you a  

D x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyones,

thanks for the welcomes. I had a hot flush earlier and then felt faint but am only 6dpt so that and my funny tasting coffee must be either in my mind or the cyclogest . When people count the days is day 1 the transfer date?

*Jenbow* how many days are you?, could it have been implantation pain?, I think alot of people get pain coming and going, try not to worry about it too much, I dont think anything bad happening to your embies would cause pain and sure it not AF   

*Sarah*     

*Kirsty* is your official test date 14 days after EC or 14 days after ET, because my clinic tests 14 days after EC so that would be 3 days earlier than most people test, if your 14 days is from ET I think you can definitely test a day early, I would have given up testing by the time most people on here start anyway so sure it will be fine (did that make sense )

*Diane* 2 blasts and 5 frosties is amazing, you must be so pleased 

 to everyone else

Pam


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

don't know what to do ladies - tested this morning with clearblue the non digital one and we think it was negative, but there was the faintest line crossing over, really don't know if we were just willing it to be there or if it was really there.....

ARRRGHHH  - shall I just wait and test tomorrow or go in for a blood test......part of me just wants to stay pupo, can't face the fact that it might be all over  

Today is 14 days since EC - i know some ladies are told to test a little bit later....or am I just clinging to false hope? The really bad pains I had on Saturday night, could they have been implantation pains or would that be too late?  Anyone know? xxxxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

well........didnt sleep much last night so decided to do test this morning - BFN not even a hint of a faint line

Still no af but having just read a previous post I have learned that it can come upto 5 days after otd   

Now have to go and get ready to start new job ........... last thing I want to be doing.

take care and JenBow hope your dreams come true honey x x 

x K x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning All,

SpecialK, as talked previously myself and a cycle buddy tested one day early and got a negative then the next day it changed, so do test tomorrow aswell. Good Luck with the new job!

JenBow, I always get a quantitative HCG blood test as I just want to know definitely either way. My current clinic does them as a 'must' becasue they say HPTs are not reliable enough at the early stages (and they don't let you test until Day 15). However, my last clinic reco'd HPTs but I said I wanted the quantitative HCG so they arranged to have my blood couriered to somewhere that could do it. I paid extra but it was well worth the peace of mind. Regardless of whether you do the blood test or not definitely test again tomorrow as Day 14 is the earliest you would see anything.  

Pam, it is most relevant to count from ec rather than transfer as that is Day 0 when your egg is fertilised and is a common startpoint for all. Transfer day happens at different stages of embryo development from day 2-5, which not only varies between people based on egg numbers & quality but also individual clinic practice (my last clinic did majority day 3 transfers, my current clinic does majority day 5 transfers).

LaylaB, Kitty and everyone else, hope you are well  

Diane x


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

firstly big big congrats to you LaylaB. I knew you would have a BFP as you had no BFN sysmptoms and were testing soo many days after the norlam OTD. I pray that the next 9 months are stressfree anf happy for you.

SpecialK, I am sooo sorry about your BFN. 

PamLS, How you doing? and welcome to this thread. You will got loads of support here.

I am due to test today/tomorrow. Over the w/e I have had really bad AF-type pains and lower back ache. So much so.. that I was going out on Saturday and so put a towel in place just in case!  
Anyway.. nothing at all.. not even the usual darkening of CM I normally get. Then this morning, still getting the AF pains, I went to the loo and my 'wipe' returned a little spotting. I have had nothing since. but since I can 'suck' my tummy in which I couldn't up till now, and b**bs have stopped hurting.

I told DH it was all over and stopped praying (muslim ladies don't pray during AF), but he (bless him) said maybe its just Phantom..? Anyway.. still got slight back ache now. Went for another 'wipe' and found nothing more yet...

I have resigned myself to thanking God for the mercy he has given me with my beautiful twin daughters and just move on...

Fazworld


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just poping back in to say congratulations to Jo & Layla on their BFPs    

SJane, Kitty, SpecialK and all the BFNs    

JenBow and Fazworld    and good luck to all on the 2WW.

Kesha x


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello girls,

I'm on day 11 of my 2ww (had ET on day 3, so embies are 14 days' old today) and have just had some brown spotting when I wipe. Sorry for tmi.  

This is my 2nd ICSI - last time, I didn't even make it to day 8.

Tragically, I think I already know this is another BFN for me (even though OTD isn't until Thursday)   because I've got "proper" AF cramps, spots and mouth ulcers - all a sign of the   being about to arrive.  On the miniscule chance that I'm wrong, is there anyone out there who's had spotting this late on and still had a BFP??

Yours desperately unhappy and looking for that glimmer of light in the darkness,  

Jem


----------



## nicki_noodle (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that we got a BFN today following out first ICSI attempt - AF came on day 10 so it was no shock really but still I am absolutely gutted.

Lots of love and babydust to you all

xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Nicki-N., so sorry to hear your news  

JemJem, I can't help as I've always had the misfortune of miscarrying about 6-7weeks but maybe others on the board can help. What I would say is test no matter what.

Fazworld, same advice, testing is the only way to know as people can spot and still be pregnant.

SpecialK-how was the new job? remember still do that test tomorrow

JenBow let us know how you get on

Pam,  how many days past ec are you? I'm 6 days past ec and my clinic test on Day 15 so 9 days to go, feels like a lifetime away!

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all

JOb was boring..................... god was such a long day but I suppose was best to take my mind off it and pass the day NOT sitting crying.

Will test again tomorrow morning x x 

kirsty


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kirtsy, I'll be thinking of you  

D


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168224.msg2639124#msg2639124


----------

